# TTC #2 for 11 months now...and need a buddy!!!



## brooke28

I am 23 years old have a 2 year old daughter and have been ttc her a little brother/sister since February of 2010...getting a little stressed now, as it seems to be taking forever!!!! I have long and somewhat irregular cyces...I am on cd19 right now of a cycle ranging from 36-40 days.


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey hun ill join you for the support:)Were 5 years TTC#2.I have PCOS and we also have MIF issues.As you can see in my sigi weve been through an awful lot.Oh ye ,my names Karen im from Dublin Ireland:)Look forward to yapping to you


----------



## brooke28

IrishGirl said:


> Hey hun ill join you for the support:)Were 5 years TTC#2.I have PCOS and we also have MIF issues.As you can see in my sigi weve been through an awful lot.Oh ye ,my names Karen im from Dublin Ireland:)Look forward to yapping to you

Thanks hun!!! I also have PCOS...horrible isn't it???

TTC is already tough, but it seems like it almost makes it impossible!!1

My name is Brooke I am from the states...I look forward to chating with you as well!!

Yay for buddies!!!


----------



## brooke28

oh, I almost forgot...my family is also irish...but I was born here in the US...I would love to hopefully visit one day!!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Ye PCOS sucks,we have the added bonus of the male factor which really sucks grrrrrrrrr lol.What part are your family from??


----------



## brooke28

Yes...that does suck!!! My husband hasen't been tested yet...but is suppose to have a sample done next month.

I am not really sure which part they are from I will have to ask my grandmother...she moved to the US when she was a little girl. And then my grandfather is from sicily, Italy...so we are quite a mixture!!! lol


----------



## IrishGirl

Wow that a great mixture hun:)
I really STRONGLY ADVISE you to get DH tested.We wasted 2 years on TTC#2.Its not actually my PCOS its our MIF stopping us from concieving


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Diagnosed PCOS in 2002, TTC for 6years and got prego with daughter in 2008. Daughter is now 2yrs old and TTC#2 since she was 4 months (TTC for 23 months now). 
Currently 2DPO and the wait is killin me! Took 5mg Femara days 3-7, Pregnyl injection 1/20, O-1/21 and now taking Progesterone 3 times per day. Felt really bad cramping day of ovulation. Only had 1 mature follicle CD16 that was 22mm. Hopeful but pessimestic.


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Diagnosed PCOS in 2002, TTC for 6years and got prego with daughter in 2008. Daughter is now 2yrs old and TTC#2 since she was 4 months (TTC for 23 months now).
> Currently 2DPO and the wait is killin me! Took 5mg Femara days 3-7, Pregnyl injection 1/20, O-1/21 and now taking Progesterone 3 times per day. Felt really bad cramping day of ovulation. Only had 1 mature follicle CD16 that was 22mm. Hopeful but pessimestic.

Sounds like we are very similar...I also had my daughter in 2008 after being diagnosed with PCOS and have been TTC #2 since she was 1...I am currenty 2 dpo as well...and I know all about being a pessimist lol...I try to be hopeful each month...but when you have been trying so long, its hard to be hopeful.

I would love to be buddies!!
I hope we survive this 2ww....Maybe we can vent to each other to keep our sanity!!! and lots of baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm so glad I came across this site. All my friends and family seem to be fertile myrtles and it's so discouraging. I try to put on a happy face for them but it's SOOOO hard. Where's the fast forward 2 weeks button on life??? teehee


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I'm so glad I came across this site. All my friends and family seem to be fertile myrtles and it's so discouraging. I try to put on a happy face for them but it's SOOOO hard. Where's the fast forward 2 weeks button on life??? teehee

I know what you mean...we just had friends that got married 8 weeks ago and just found out they are 6 weeks pregnant...crazy!!! It is very discouraging...I can't help but think why can't it be that easy for me!!!
I know...I need a fast forward button too!!!haha


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

It's always seems so easy for everyone else. Then when I take a look at myself ... here I am buying OPK, US, tummy injections ... I put the hubby on a strict baby dancing :sex: schedule then gotta take hormones after to make sure if I do get prego we don't miscarry. Grrrr ... my body is like a science project. I really believe I deserve an "A" :rofl: Well, at least we know it's possible to get pregnant, it just might take some extra time. We decided if we don't get a :bfp: this month we are going for and IUI in february. I really don't like doing those ... so lots of prayers & :dust: !!! 

Have you guys tried going to a fertility specialist yet or recently??? Get your hormone levels checked and get your mans :spermy: checked out??? It can help you pin-point the issue right away. My fertility doctor was awesome...I found him a little late .... but I went to him after trying for 6 years and within 4 months he got us pregnant!!!! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## brooke28

We have been once...we go back March 2nd...they are going to do a lap and dye because I also have pretty severe endometriosis, and they think I might have a blockage. My hormones are screwed up big time...I rarely ovulate. But he wants to make sure there is no blockage before he puts me on fertility meds because he said it would be pointless and would put me at risk for ectopic pregnancy. My husband is supposed to be checked out then as well...so I hope they get it straightened out soon.

I really hope it is your month IUI doesn't sound fun...I will keep you in my prayers!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wow, Im so sorry. But keep your head up, I did the dye thing before I got prego with #1. Some light cramping but I had taken a couple advils before my appt. My fertility doctor informed me that you are 4 times MORE fertile after getting the dye test (HSG test). It opens your tubes more and makes your uterus nice and sticky for those eggies!! My doctor was right ... just 3 months after the dye test we got prego. I wish you ALL the luck with the dye test ... keep me posted ... I will be cheering for you!!! My husband had borderline low sperm count...but the doctor said that really shouldn't be contributing to us not getting prego. It'll happen for you ... unfortunately everything takes time. Should you have to move onto IUI's, they aren't too bad. It's just not fair that you would have to go through all that. It's the cost that bothers me the most. 

Well, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Wow, Im so sorry. But keep your head up, I did the dye thing before I got prego with #1. Some light cramping but I had taken a couple advils before my appt. My fertility doctor informed me that you are 4 times MORE fertile after getting the dye test (HSG test). It opens your tubes more and makes your uterus nice and sticky for those eggies!! My doctor was right ... just 3 months after the dye test we got prego. I wish you ALL the luck with the dye test ... keep me posted ... I will be cheering for you!!! My husband had borderline low sperm count...but the doctor said that really shouldn't be contributing to us not getting prego. It'll happen for you ... unfortunately everything takes time. Should you have to move onto IUI's, they aren't too bad. It's just not fair that you would have to go through all that. It's the cost that bothers me the most.
> 
> Well, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

Thank you....it makes me feel better, I have been very nervous about it. But the good thing is after that is over and everything is checked out he said he would go ahead and start the fertility meds that day, so hopefully the test and fertility meds will speed things up pretty quick...waiting sucks!!!

I was gonna ask you about your experince the the fertility meds...have you had any bad side effects?? And do you do the shots yourself???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have done quite a few different fertility meds. I would HIGHLY reccommend NOT doing Clomid. I did Clomid for about 1 year and they were HORRIBLE!!! The side effects of Clomid for me was:

-Extremely bitchy
-Borderline suicidal because of depression (I am sooo far from that without the meds)
-Cried for no reason
-Migraine Headaches galore

After a year I had had enough and asked my doctor if there were any other meds like it that I could take. He said a new med was on the market called "FEMARA" (of course this was like 5-6 years ago so now it's widely used). It is known to be a gentle fertility drug. I can honestly say I have little to no side effects. The only thing I can say is maybe I am a little more sensitive then normal (things make me mad that normally dont). The femara has ALWAYS helped me produce at least 1 mature follicle each cycle when normally I do not produce any mature ones. Secondly I took Follistim, talk about crazy miracle drug...the first time I took it I had 7 MATURE follicles. With this I had NO side effects --- the down side is I had to inject them into my stomach every other day for a total of about 5 injections, it makes your tummy a little sore but the shot itself doesn't really hurt. To answer your question, I did not do them myself ... I was TOOOO chicken ... and I didn't trust my hubby to get it right on the first prick so I asked my brother-in-law who happens to be a CNA. I would drive to his house and have him to it. I also took Ovidrel for ovulation induction. IT ALWAYS WORKED and no side effects. Lastly, I took progesterone 3 days after ovulation ... that one will make you tired VERY tired. But that's it for the side effects. If you are having a hard time having periods they may prescribe Provera ... I didn't like that drug too much. It made me feel horrible but it did give me a period within 10 days after my last pill. Well, I hope that helps a little. Just don't take a pill or shot and be scared of side effects. Let your body tell YOU how it's going to react. Some people do better than others. I will tell you this ... all the injections, all the pills, all the tests, all the IUI's .... are TOTALLY worth the end result when it happens!! Good luck :)


----------



## brooke28

Thank you so much...he mentioned clomid, but I really don't want to do clomid, a lot of my friends and family have taken it, and most have had pretty severe side effects and not much success.

I am a nurse, so I give injections all the time, but kinda nervous about giving one to myself...I am weird!!! haha and I am with you, I definitely don't trust the hubby...I am sure he would love to though, especially on the days when I drive him nuts!!! lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ya, there's no way I could stick myself...it's like waxing but worse. I'm scared I'd go to far in or not far enough, then the $400 shot would be wasted. 

Anyhow, March must seem so far away! Pray for a miracle before then!!!! :)


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ya, there's no way I could stick myself...it's like waxing but worse. I'm scared I'd go to far in or not far enough, then the $400 shot would be wasted.
> 
> Anyhow, March must seem so far away! Pray for a miracle before then!!!! :)

Oh I definitely am...you are in my prayers as well!!!
I was looking at your siggy...it looks like we will be testing the same day as well so, fingers crossed, we both get :bfp: on Feb. 4th!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

This TWW is taking forever!! My meds are throwing me off too, I always think is this a side effect of my meds or something better??? Grrr .... driving me bonkers. The 4th seems SOOOOOO far away. This is the only time I wish the weeks would fly by!!!!

Thank you for your prayers ... I will take a moment right now to say one for you as well. The power of prayer is absolutely astonishing! ......prayer completed.


----------



## brooke28

Yes it is!!!
The prayers are greatly appreciated!!!
And I know the feeling, I am going nuts as well...time seems to go so slow when you are in this 2ww...I have been trying to keep myself busy...but I am snowed in at the moment and it seems to make things seem slower than usual for some reason..ugh!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Morning girlies hope were all well today:)

Brooke~How are you feeling in your 2ww hun???


----------



## brooke28

IrishGirl said:


> Morning girlies hope were all well today:)
> 
> Brooke~How are you feeling in your 2ww hun???

I am doing okay, aside from going bonkers from all this waiting!!!
we have tons of snow here, making the waiting even harder since I am stuck here most of the day...but on the bright side my house has got a good cleaning!!! lol

How are you holding up???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> Yes it is!!!
> The prayers are greatly appreciated!!!
> And I know the feeling, I am going nuts as well...time seems to go so slow when you are in this 2ww...I have been trying to keep myself busy...but I am snowed in at the moment and it seems to make things seem slower than usual for some reason..ugh!!

Wow snow!!! We are in flip-flops and tank tops here! I think today's high is 72....I don't know how you do it!!! I have to get out of the house every day or I go insane. 

I think I am going to POAS today to see if my shot is out of my system. I need to do something productive relating to TTC hahahaha!!! At least the weekend is coming up and that "should" make time go a little faster. :happydance:


----------



## brooke28

The high for today here was 33 sadly...I like the snow most of the time, but we have had so much lately I am sick of it!!!

Let me know when you POAS...I am usually an addict, but due to the weather, I am out, so I guess that is a good thing, it keeps me from obsessing!!! haha
But I am sure as soon as I get out, it will be my first purchase.
I am making the hubby attempt to take me out this weekend if the weather cooperates to hopefully keep my mind off this horrible wait!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> The high for today here was 33 sadly...I like the snow most of the time, but we have had so much lately I am sick of it!!!
> 
> Let me know when you POAS...I am usually an addict, but due to the weather, I am out, so I guess that is a good thing, it keeps me from obsessing!!! haha
> But I am sure as soon as I get out, it will be my first purchase.
> I am making the hubby attempt to take me out this weekend if the weather cooperates to hopefully keep my mind off this horrible wait!!!!

I POAS this morning ... as negative as they come! Which for right now that is good news. I am so scared to get any false positives and get extremely hopeful then let-down. So at least I know now. I can't believe it took 8 days for that injection to get out of my system. Now the wait becomes even MORE intense because I know I will want to test everyday starting tomorrow LOL! At least we are down to the 1WW. That's a huge accomplishment! :) I hope your day warms up for you ... The hubby and you should go out for a nice relaxing date night :) :hugs:


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> The high for today here was 33 sadly...I like the snow most of the time, but we have had so much lately I am sick of it!!!
> 
> Let me know when you POAS...I am usually an addict, but due to the weather, I am out, so I guess that is a good thing, it keeps me from obsessing!!! haha
> But I am sure as soon as I get out, it will be my first purchase.
> I am making the hubby attempt to take me out this weekend if the weather cooperates to hopefully keep my mind off this horrible wait!!!!
> 
> I POAS this morning ... as negative as they come! Which for right now that is good news. I am so scared to get any false positives and get extremely hopeful then let-down. So at least I know now. I can't believe it took 8 days for that injection to get out of my system. Now the wait becomes even MORE intense because I know I will want to test everyday starting tomorrow LOL! At least we are down to the 1WW. That's a huge accomplishment! :) I hope your day warms up for you ... The hubby and you should go out for a nice relaxing date night :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, you gave me POAS fever, because I tested today also:haha:
it was as negative as they come as well, but I knew it would be.
I don't know wy I even test early, I didn't get a :bfp: with my daughter until way after AF was due...I think I habe been TTC for so long I am crazy!!! lol

But I am having weird symptoms now...almost like I am ovulating again!!!
ewcm, high soft slightly open cervix...my body hates me!!!! 
I know I ovulated over a week ago, so I am confused.

But me and the hubby made reservations at our favorite restaraunt for tomorrow...so it should help me relax a little. We had another snow last night, but I told him we were going even if I had to buy a snow plow!!!!:haha:

I'm still praying...we will make it this next week...maybe a bit crazier, but we will make it...and hapefully have our :bfp:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> The high for today here was 33 sadly...I like the snow most of the time, but we have had so much lately I am sick of it!!!
> 
> Let me know when you POAS...I am usually an addict, but due to the weather, I am out, so I guess that is a good thing, it keeps me from obsessing!!! haha
> But I am sure as soon as I get out, it will be my first purchase.
> I am making the hubby attempt to take me out this weekend if the weather cooperates to hopefully keep my mind off this horrible wait!!!!
> 
> I POAS this morning ... as negative as they come! Which for right now that is good news. I am so scared to get any false positives and get extremely hopeful then let-down. So at least I know now. I can't believe it took 8 days for that injection to get out of my system. Now the wait becomes even MORE intense because I know I will want to test everyday starting tomorrow LOL! At least we are down to the 1WW. That's a huge accomplishment! :) I hope your day warms up for you ... The hubby and you should go out for a nice relaxing date night :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you gave me POAS fever, because I tested today also:haha:
> it was as negative as they come as well, but I knew it would be.
> I don't know wy I even test early, I didn't get a :bfp: with my daughter until way after AF was due...I think I habe been TTC for so long I am crazy!!! lol
> 
> But I am having weird symptoms now...almost like I am ovulating again!!!
> ewcm, high soft slightly open cervix...my body hates me!!!!
> I know I ovulated over a week ago, so I am confused.
> 
> But me and the hubby made reservations at our favorite restaraunt for tomorrow...so it should help me relax a little. We had another snow last night, but I told him we were going even if I had to buy a snow plow!!!!:haha:
> 
> I'm still praying...we will make it this next week...maybe a bit crazier, but we will make it...and hapefully have our :bfp:Click to expand...

I'm right there with you...I didn't get my :bfp: until the day before my period was due AND the line was soooo faint! I purchased 20 tests last month so now the urge to use them is horrible. I sit here and think "well, maybe it'll be positive today and if not, I still have loads left over". I am an addict ... the only downside is that I know it's a total waste. Plus I get bummed if I can't see a 2nd line ... and trust me I flip the test around and take it to different lighting just to make sure I'm not missing anything :haha: 

I wish we had plans to go out this weekend!! My babysitter couldn't do it this weekend so we are going next weekend. It will either be to celebrate a :bfp: or to talk about going to our fertility doctor again. I sure hope it's to celebrate but I don't feel so confident it will go that route. Anyhow, fortunately we had some friends come over today and my kiddo had someone to play with. They love those inflatable jumpy things .... perfect weather today thankfully. Some days I wish it would rain here though just for a change of pace. 

Well, hope your Saturday went well ... Here's hoping I don't have the urge to POAS tomorrow.... grrrrr! Take care!!!!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Morning girls,Hope your all very well

Theres still pleanty of time for your BFPs i have everything crossed for you,well nearly everything lol i got my + OPK thismorning so my legs wont be crossed LMFAO ha ha ha ha;)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

10DPO and STILL negative! This month is not gonna be it ... POOOOOOOO!!!!!!:bfn: :nope: :cry:


----------



## brooke28

Well girls...the :witch: got me Saturday morning...it was so unepexted, I never even felt it coming:growlmad:

Plus, never in my life have I EVER had a 25 day cycle like this month...they are always about 40 days...so now I am convinced, my body hates me!!!

But I am keeping everything crossed for you girls!!! Good luck...keep me updated!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Awe Brooke hun im so so soooooooo sorry:(Massive Hugs to you xoxoxoxHave a nice few glases of wine and try relax.Im sorry the Biotch showed grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xoxox


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> Well girls...the :witch: got me Saturday morning...it was so unepexted, I never even felt it coming:growlmad:
> 
> Plus, never in my life have I EVER had a 25 day cycle like this month...they are always about 40 days...so now I am convinced, my body hates me!!!
> 
> But I am keeping everything crossed for you girls!!! Good luck...keep me updated!!

OMG I am soooo sorry. You may think I am psycho but I tested today ...NEGATIVE and soon after I got horrible :witch: cramps. Mine WILL be coming any day. This isn't my month either. I told my husband practically the same thing "My body is broken ..." He tries to be supportive which is nice but still doesn't heal this broken body of mine. Lets do this next month!!!!! Deal?


----------



## brooke28

IrishGirl said:


> Awe Brooke hun im so so soooooooo sorry:(Massive Hugs to you xoxoxoxHave a nice few glases of wine and try relax.Im sorry the Biotch showed grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xoxox

Thank you!!! At least I can still have my wine...thats a plus right???:haha:

I was also going to ask you how they treat your husbands :spermy: problem...we go for the official test in a few weeks, to see if there is any problems... but my hubby's sperm count came back a tad bit low...wondering if there was anything we could do to help this.


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls...the :witch: got me Saturday morning...it was so unepexted, I never even felt it coming:growlmad:
> 
> Plus, never in my life have I EVER had a 25 day cycle like this month...they are always about 40 days...so now I am convinced, my body hates me!!!
> 
> But I am keeping everything crossed for you girls!!! Good luck...keep me updated!!
> 
> OMG I am soooo sorry. You may think I am psycho but I tested today ...NEGATIVE and soon after I got horrible :witch: cramps. Mine WILL be coming any day. This isn't my month either. I told my husband practically the same thing "My body is broken ..." He tries to be supportive which is nice but still doesn't heal this broken body of mine. Lets do this next month!!!!! Deal?Click to expand...

It sucks!!! I don't think you are a psycho....our bodies just are!!!:haha:

Yes, we must do this next month...after all we need someone to gripe to about our crazy bodies, and as much as our hubby's try to be supportive, they don't understand how hard it is on us!!!

I am going to try to make a little ttc buddy siggy for us, so we can officially be each others stalkers!!! haha


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls...the :witch: got me Saturday morning...it was so unepexted, I never even felt it coming:growlmad:
> 
> Plus, never in my life have I EVER had a 25 day cycle like this month...they are always about 40 days...so now I am convinced, my body hates me!!!
> 
> But I am keeping everything crossed for you girls!!! Good luck...keep me updated!!
> 
> OMG I am soooo sorry. You may think I am psycho but I tested today ...NEGATIVE and soon after I got horrible :witch: cramps. Mine WILL be coming any day. This isn't my month either. I told my husband practically the same thing "My body is broken ..." He tries to be supportive which is nice but still doesn't heal this broken body of mine. Lets do this next month!!!!! Deal?Click to expand...
> 
> It sucks!!! I don't think you are a psycho....our bodies just are!!!:haha:
> 
> Yes, we must do this next month...after all we need someone to gripe to about our crazy bodies, and as much as our hubby's try to be supportive, they don't understand how hard it is on us!!!
> 
> I am going to try to make a little ttc buddy siggy for us, so we can officially be each others stalkers!!! hahaClick to expand...

AWESOME!!! I have no clue how to do that ...I just learned how to quote and that was just finding the button :haha:

As far as the :spermy: issue ... when tested in 2007 my husband had "borderline Low count". The doctor said for him to quit drinking any alcohol while TTC, no overly hot showers/baths, boxers only, Tomatoes naturally INCREASE :spermy: count. Also, L-Arginine and Zinc are also know to be helpful! Lastly, I heard counts are higher in the mornings VERSUS night time. Although, that would be the LEAST likely time we would BD. Hope that helps a smidge!! :)


----------



## IrishGirl

Brooke~I have him on Wellman conception it has everything in it for male fertility,i also have him on extra Zinc.Hes also on other stuff but thats for his condition of low volume:)


----------



## brooke28

I am still learning too...hopefully I will figure it out!! haha

Well, it looks like the hubby will be eating lots of tomatoes, and be woke up extra early from now on to BD!!!! haha
Although I don't think he will be too happy because of his work schedule...lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I am still learning too...hopefully I will figure it out!! haha
> 
> Well, it looks like the hubby will be eating lots of tomatoes, and be woke up extra early from now on to BD!!!! haha
> Although I don't think he will be too happy because of his work schedule...lol

Not quite sure why I keep torturing myself with the POAS. I have all my normal "monthly" signs but yet I still have this need to test. SOMEBODY help me!!! ahhhhh!!! LOL. My :witch: is due Friday ... so only 3 more days of this nonesense left. I almost wish my :witch: would come early so I can stop the insanity. I may get my wish with these dang cramps I got going on now. :wacko: 
So, apparently you will be ahead of me on cycle days ... lucky! :) 

Have a super duper Tuesday. I am taking my munchkin to a little play area today :):thumbup:

Good luck this month!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Well AF hit, I'm out!! CD1 ugh.....


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Well AF hit, I'm out!! CD1 ugh.....

So sorry hun...I thought this would be our month:sad1:

But I guess we are back on a new cycle...and back to the fertility doctor for me in a few weeks:growlmad:

I think me and dh are going to try the sperm meets egg plan this time around...hopefully it will work, and I will get good news at the fertility specialist instead of more procedures.

We will get our :bfp: hun!!!
Just try to stay positive!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> Well AF hit, I'm out!! CD1 ugh.....
> 
> So sorry hun...I thought this would be our month:sad1:
> 
> But I guess we are back on a new cycle...and back to the fertility doctor for me in a few weeks:growlmad:
> 
> I think me and dh are going to try the sperm meets egg plan this time around...hopefully it will work, and I will get good news at the fertility specialist instead of more procedures.
> 
> We will get our :bfp: hun!!!
> Just try to stay positive!!!Click to expand...

I'm calling my fertility clinic on Monday. I hope they give me a game plan for this month because I don't want to wait till March. Argh. Well, guess I can have a martini tomorrow!!! Have a good weekend!


----------



## brooke28

I have to wait til March sadly....My FS don't have a sooner opening.
But yes, have a martini...or two!!! haha


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I have to wait til March sadly....My FS don't have a sooner opening.
> But yes, have a martini...or two!!! haha

Not sure if you are still following this thread or not, but thought I would start it back up.

I am 6 DPIUI and am not feeling optimistic at all :cry: 

I just don't have that intution that it worked. Oh well. There's always next month. 

Anyhow, speaking of next month ... that's only 6 days away!! When is your appointment?? What cycle day are you on now?? When are you testing??

Hope all is well girl! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> I have to wait til March sadly....My FS don't have a sooner opening.
> But yes, have a martini...or two!!! haha
> 
> Not sure if you are still following this thread or not, but thought I would start it back up.
> 
> I am 6 DPIUI and am not feeling optimistic at all :cry:
> 
> I just don't have that intution that it worked. Oh well. There's always next month.
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of next month ... that's only 6 days away!! When is your appointment?? What cycle day are you on now?? When are you testing??
> 
> Hope all is well girl! :thumbup::dust:Click to expand...

Of course I am still following!!!
I am on cd26 right now...and I feel like you, not optimistic at all!!!
but maybe that means this will be it...maybe when we give up hope it will happen.

We tried the SMEP this month, but I didn't detect ovulation, so if I am pregnant, I will be shocked!!! I guess with our track record, it is hard to be optimistic.

I go to the FS next Wednesday the 2nd. I am gonna test Tuesday before I go...but knowing me, I will probably start testing Friday:haha:
I have been trying to put it off because every :bfn: I get just makes me a little more down.

I really really hope this is it for you!! I have been praying for you!!!
Keep me updated...when are you testing???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> I have to wait til March sadly....My FS don't have a sooner opening.
> But yes, have a martini...or two!!! haha
> 
> Not sure if you are still following this thread or not, but thought I would start it back up.
> 
> I am 6 DPIUI and am not feeling optimistic at all :cry:
> 
> I just don't have that intution that it worked. Oh well. There's always next month.
> 
> Anyhow, speaking of next month ... that's only 6 days away!! When is your appointment?? What cycle day are you on now?? When are you testing??
> 
> Hope all is well girl! :thumbup::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I am still following!!!
> I am on cd26 right now...and I feel like you, not optimistic at all!!!
> but maybe that means this will be it...maybe when we give up hope it will happen.
> 
> We tried the SMEP this month, but I didn't detect ovulation, so if I am pregnant, I will be shocked!!! I guess with our track record, it is hard to be optimistic.
> 
> I go to the FS next Wednesday the 2nd. I am gonna test Tuesday before I go...but knowing me, I will probably start testing Friday:haha:
> I have been trying to put it off because every :bfn: I get just makes me a little more down.
> 
> I really really hope this is it for you!! I have been praying for you!!!
> Keep me updated...when are you testing???Click to expand...

First ... Thank you for the prayers! I will [-o&lt; for you as well!!

Regarding ovulation, I never was able to detect ovulation ... maybe I wasn't testing at the right times. Grrrr. Good news is that they will most likely put you on a trigger shot which will guarentee ovulation. Wednesday isn't too far away ... bet you are super excited ... keep me updated on what the doctor suggests! 

Regarding testing ... I tested yesterday to see if the HCG trigger shot is out of my system ... and it is!! :happydance: Now I know there will be no false positives from that day forward. Today I am on CD19, I will most likely begin my testing 10DPIUI which is 2/27 Sunday. I really should just wait until when the doctor told me to test but I'm so impatient and I think I'd be lying if I told you I would wait till 3/3. I REALLY hate seeing the :bfn: but I guess hope gets the best of me. 

Good luck!!! Make sure you post your result on Friday!!!!! I hope it's good news!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Take care!


----------



## brooke28

Well...I took a test earlier, and I wasn't surprised that it was a :bfn:
Looks like I am back to the fertility doctor on Wednes day...ugh!!!!!!

But I am still praying and have my fingers crossed for you...can't wait to hear an update!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I tested this morning and guess what....:bfn:

I tested at 10DPIUI just like I did when I was pregnant with my daughter. The only difference is this time I am using a MUCH more sensitive test. I am pretty positive I am out this month. My final testing day is 3/3 ... then back to the fertility doctor to do this ALL OVER again and drop another $3000-$4000. I hope it works next month, cuz we can't afford to do to many of these. :cry: :nope:

Let me know how it goes on Wednesday and what your plan is! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I cant help myself ... tested again today 11DPIUI -- still negative


----------



## brooke28

you sound like me...i just tested again as well still :bfn: ugh!!!!
Well, I am confident that next month WILL be our month!!!!
It has to be...because I am with you on the cost. Our insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment, so each trip to the doctor breaks our bank a little.

I am still praying hard for you every single day...I know it's hard, but keep your head up, it WILL happen!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am beyond shocked!!! I got a :bfp: today! HOLY CRAP! I didn't believe it so I ran to the store to buy more and a digitial tests. All came up positive :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: ... I am so scared now, I hope the eggies are in the right spot. I hope they stick, I hope my levels HCG double. I can't call the doctor till Thursday --- he strictly said "no testing before 3/3" because the HCG trigger shot could still be in my system. The only thing keeping me positive is that all week I tested and they were :bfn: .

Keep me updated on your appointment tomorrow. I am praying for you and want to follow you :) I know you will get a BFP super soon!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> I am beyond shocked!!! I got a :bfp: today! HOLY CRAP! I didn't believe it so I ran to the store to buy more and a digitial tests. All came up positive :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: ... I am so scared now, I hope the eggies are in the right spot. I hope they stick, I hope my levels HCG double. I can't call the doctor till Thursday --- he strictly said "no testing before 3/3" because the HCG trigger shot could still be in my system. The only thing keeping me positive is that all week I tested and they were :bfn: .
> 
> Keep me updated on your appointment tomorrow. I am praying for you and want to follow you :) I know you will get a BFP super soon!!!!!!:thumbup:

I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
I just knew all the prayers were gonna work for you...now I pray that you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!

WOOOOHOOOO :bfp:!!!!!

I still want to follow you too...keep me updated, maybe we will get to be bump buddies soon!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thanks girly!!! I hope they stick!!! I am having the worst cramping ... which I don't recall having when I was pregnant with my daughter. I hope everything is a-ok in there. Where's the xray sight when you need it?!

Please post tomorrow's outcome ... I want to know what your plan is!!! :) GOOD LUCK, I HOPE IT GOES GREAT!!! What CD day are you on now???


----------



## brooke28

I cramped really bad the first few weeks with my daughter...so I bet everthing is ok!!!
I am on cd 33 now....I have given up on testing, I am sure they will do one tomorrow anyway to be sure, and they will take bloods for my hormone levels.
I am super nervous about tomorrow though...notso much the procedure, but the unknown scares me.

I am still so happy for you.....you're gonna be a MOMMY OF 2!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## brooke28

Well...the good news is that I have no blockages. So I start my first round of clomid this month. I really would have rather tried something else, but he insisted I had to do clomid first...so fingers crossed that this will help!!!

How are you???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> Well...the good news is that I have no blockages. So I start my first round of clomid this month. I really would have rather tried something else, but he insisted I had to do clomid first...so fingers crossed that this will help!!!
> 
> How are you???

Sweet!!! The HSG will increase your chances of conceiving too for the first 3 months after the procedure!! So how much Clomid are you taking??50-100?? Let me know how your body tolerates it ... but poor body didn't do so well. But some people have zero side effects... Just know there are other options out there if not. When is your first dose? Are you going to go in for follicle scans?? Sorry so many questions... :)

I'm doing ok, just crampy, nauseous and have a killer headache today....totally feels like I'm gonna get my period. I'm gonna call my fertility doc tomorrow to get in to get my blood work done. This part is so dang scary!!!

I hope you get prego this month!!!!! I really do!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brooke28

WOW I didn't know that!!! that's definitely a plus!!!
He just started me out on 50 to see how I do, and how my body tolerates it.
He also gave me Provera...which I HATE!!! I have taken it before and it sucks!!!
He gave it to induce my menstrual cycle, and raise my progesterone levels which are pretty low.
He told me to start clomid on cd 5...is that how you did???
He's not doing follicle scans this time...just gonna see how the first cycle goes.

He also told me that clomid could dry up my cm...did you have this? and is there anything else you took with it like robitussin or mucinex to thin it out??
Sorry I am asking so many questions too...just really nervous...lol

Let me know how tomorrow goes...I will be anxiously waiting and praying!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I used Clomid a long time ago (probably 6+ years ago) I took it for a total of one year. My body didn't tolerate it well. I did CD3-CD7 100mg. I turned into queen "B" and soooo depressed. I was so dry, there were days that BD'ing was hurtful. I found a new doctor and he told me about Femara. For me it was a breath of fresh air. No side effects. This cycle I did Femara 5mg CD3-CD7, I did follistim injections CD6, CD8, CD10 then on CD11 I did the HCG trigger shot for ovulation...then my IUI on CD13. I had 3 really good size follicles. 

Anyhow, I took provera a few times too! I agree with you...I hate it too!! Another thing I heard Preseed is good to use with Clomid. Maybe give it a shot?! Hope I helped a little :)


----------



## brooke28

I am getting ready to order pre-seed just in case. I don't have good cm anyway, so I guess it couldn't hurt. I hate this fertility stuff!!!! I just want to scream!!! 
I guess I am just having a bad day today. I have already started to get pretty bad migraines, which I got when I used provera before...I can only imagine how they will be with the clomid. I know it will be worth it once I get my :bfp: but right now I just feel so irritated. I don't know why our bodies have to be so screwed up and something that is suppsed to be so natural as having a baby turns into a science experiment and full time job...it just depresses me...sorry for the rant!!! lol

He was gonna start me out on 100 mg, but because of my small size he wanted to start me on 50 mg this month just to see...and if not I will get 100 mg next month...and when I do get my :bfp: he said I would probably have to do progesterone injections at least for the first trimester.

So, on a better note, how are you feeling??? When do you get your beta result???


----------



## brooke28

Oh, and I was gonna ask...when was your daughter born in october???
My little girl was also born in october 2008.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I am getting ready to order pre-seed just in case. I don't have good cm anyway, so I guess it couldn't hurt. I hate this fertility stuff!!!! I just want to scream!!!
> I guess I am just having a bad day today. I have already started to get pretty bad migraines, which I got when I used provera before...I can only imagine how they will be with the clomid. I know it will be worth it once I get my :bfp: but right now I just feel so irritated. I don't know why our bodies have to be so screwed up and something that is suppsed to be so natural as having a baby turns into a science experiment and full time job...it just depresses me...sorry for the rant!!! lol
> 
> He was gonna start me out on 100 mg, but because of my small size he wanted to start me on 50 mg this month just to see...and if not I will get 100 mg next month...and when I do get my :bfp: he said I would probably have to do progesterone injections at least for the first trimester.
> 
> So, on a better note, how are you feeling??? When do you get your beta result???

Got my result ... Not so good. I'm bawling actually ... it's only 26.6. Doctor said level was low. I have to wait till Monday for a 2nd test. I feel like barfing now ... can't stop crying. :cry:


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to order pre-seed just in case. I don't have good cm anyway, so I guess it couldn't hurt. I hate this fertility stuff!!!! I just want to scream!!!
> I guess I am just having a bad day today. I have already started to get pretty bad migraines, which I got when I used provera before...I can only imagine how they will be with the clomid. I know it will be worth it once I get my :bfp: but right now I just feel so irritated. I don't know why our bodies have to be so screwed up and something that is suppsed to be so natural as having a baby turns into a science experiment and full time job...it just depresses me...sorry for the rant!!! lol
> 
> He was gonna start me out on 100 mg, but because of my small size he wanted to start me on 50 mg this month just to see...and if not I will get 100 mg next month...and when I do get my :bfp: he said I would probably have to do progesterone injections at least for the first trimester.
> 
> So, on a better note, how are you feeling??? When do you get your beta result???
> 
> Got my result ... Not so good. I'm bawling actually ... it's only 26.6. Doctor said level was low. I have to wait till Monday for a 2nd test. I feel like barfing now ... can't stop crying. :cry:Click to expand...

keep you head up hun...maybe you implanted late and the levels are just low right now...I am praying so so so hard for you right now!!!! :hugs:

Don't give up yet, everyone's levels are different at this stage. You might still have good news Monday.


----------



## brooke28

this chart might help...according to this your levels are perfectly normal!!!!

https://stages-in-pregnancy.com/beta-levels-in-early-pregnancy.html


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sorry I didn't respond real well to your previous post.

About migraines ... OMG I get those all the time. Provera always gave them to me even worse. I have to say both Clomid and Femara also gave me headaches. I am pretty sure if I take anything that messes with my hormones I can plan on my head feeling like it's gonna explode.

About the dosage, at first my doctor started me off slow. They were shocked I wasn't pregnant after 6 months (the first time around) ... low and behold it took over 6 years! You have youth on your side though ... I used to HATE when people told me that, but it is true ... the younger you are normally the better quality eggs. If you ovulate by yourself, you probably just need that extra boost! 

As far as progesterone, I much more prefer the cream that you use vaginal versus the pill form. I have taken both ... the pill form made me feel like a zombie...SOOO tired not to mention super crampy and boobs hurt sooo bad too! The vaginal cream does make you crampy and boobs sore but maybe just 1/4 of what the pill does plus I am not tired. 

As for me, I am feeling really bad about this. You know that gut feeling that tells you "Hey get ready for the worst?" Ya, that gut feeling is screaming it at me. Last night from 5pm-7pm I was in a ball on the couch in so much pain. I went to bed around 1030pm and woke up at 1am dying in pain again...finally fell asleep and was back up at 3am and 6am. The only thing I can compare it to is the feeling when you first go into labor. The intenseness is off the chart. Finally I woke up today for the last time in a pool of sweat and went to go do my morning pee and was shocked it was painful to pee. WTH?! Anyhow, once I am done typing I'm calling my doctor ... I can't handle it. Waiting till Monday is out of the question. 

Last note: Did you start the Provera? How many days are you taking it for 10?? Hopefully side effects are too bad this round for you!!! Good luck girl!!!

until later.....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My clinic was worthless, they just said if cramps are unbearable go to the hospital. Peachy! Easier said than done, I have a hyper 2 year old running around and no one to watch her. Therefore, looks like a day of just "dealing with it" and wait till Monday.


----------



## brooke28

I am so sorry hun...I am still praying. I really hope everything works out ok. I know how hard this journey is...and I know you have to be going crazy right now.

I am on the provera for 10 days, which is new to me, because every other time I have taken it, I have only had to take it 5 days. But today is the 3rd day on it. How long did it take your cycle to start while taking it??

The progesterone kicks my butt...can you ask the doctor for the cream version?? or can you buy it??

From my bloodwork, he said he didn't think I was ovulating at all, which I already knew because I have never had a positive ovulation test. He was actually very shocked I didn't have to take anything with my daughter 3 years ago.

This process sucks, but I just pray it works. and trying to be as optimistic as possible.

Praying for a good update from you hun...try not to get diwn yet :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I only took provera for the 10 days and it took all 10 days plus another day or two afterwards for my period to start. Ugh, it was hell! HATE HATE HATE provera. 

My fertility doctor normally just gives me a shot and it starts my period 3 days later. I think it was a progesterone shot.

Regarding progesterone to maintain pregnancy. My fertility doctor prescribes cream only but my obgyn prescribes pills-- yuk! The cream you put in vaginally, so other than discharge the next day -- it's awesome. I had to fill the prescription at a Apothecary but it was like $80. 

Anyhow, I have convinced myself it's ectopic ... the symptoms match perfectly.


----------



## brooke28

oh goodness...that could be sooo dangerous. Is there any way you can go to the hospital to make sure?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> oh goodness...that could be sooo dangerous. Is there any way you can go to the hospital to make sure?


Took myself to the hospital...they are running my blood work and doing an ultrasound. I'm scared....nothing like waiting and crying.


----------



## brooke28

Let me know an update ASAP!!! I am so worried!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Finally got a tad bit of information...my beta number dropped, I'm going to miscarry. I about collapsed in the nurses arms and sobbed. Just wanna be put to sleep and wake up when this is over. All I have to say is....I NEVER knew how attached you could become in just a few days. I always thought early miscarriage would be not so bad....but with all these pregnancy hormones rushing through my body and feeling pregnant...OMG its hell.i


----------



## brooke28

OMG...I am so so very sorry!!! :hugs:

I know it is horrible, early or not. I had a mc at 5 weeks last year...only a week after I found out, but it still hurt just as bad. No one will ever understand the love, attachment, and hurt that you feel right now. But you will get through this.And I will be praying for you.

I am here if you need to talk or even rant.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thank you for the prayers ... I too am on bended knee a lot lately.

Oh gosh this is taking forever!! I just want to miscarry and move on ... why won't my body just let it go already???? These contractions/cramps are soo intense but no spotting, no bleeding?! WTH?! I really don't want to wait till Monday for this but I guess at least I know that will be the very latest it would happen. Ahhhhhhhh.

My fertility clinic has been calling me every day to check on me though ... that's nice.


----------



## brooke28

Just wanted you to know that you are still in my prayers...and to see how you were holding up.

I know this is a horrible time, but try not to get discouraged (even though I know that is a stupid thing to say right now). After my MC I wanted to give up all together. You just have to have faith through this very painful time.

I am here hun...anytime!!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Finally spotting, but the flood gates haven't opened up yet. Just brown. Ugh. Only 4 more days till Monday till my next blood test and ultrasound


----------



## brooke28

Did they do an ultrasound before???
I am so sorry this is taking so long for you. I hurt really bad for about 4 days before I started bleeding. It started out as spotting, then it was very heavy later that night. 
I know it sounds harsh, but I couldn't wait to just have it over with. I wanted to move on and not think about what a horrible experience it was.

But I am still praying hun.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am relieved to report that heavy bleeding started last night! THANK GOODNESS, I am so ready for this chapter to be over.

I will be calling my fertility doctor to see if I can start taking my Femara on CD3 (Saturday). She did say we could immediately start trying ... I sure hope that means THIS month. ?? 

I am getting an ultrasound on Monday to make sure everything is gone. I did do an ultrasound on Saturday last week and that's when they discovered the cyst. The tech said it was too early to see anything baby related, so that was a bummer at the time BUT I am happy now because that would have made this process so much more devastating. 

So where are you in your cycle?? Are we even close?? 

Take care girl!! Prayers in your direction for a successful month!


----------



## brooke28

I am sorry, but relieved for you that you will finally be able to move on now. It will probably just be like a slightly heavier period, which won't be as bad as if it was later on.
I really hope you can start trying right away. I had a mc at 5w4d and they told me I could start trying immediately...so that will be good if you can. Are you going to do IUI again?

I am on cd3 now...I start my clomid on Sunday. I am anxious...I guess it has just been a long time coming, and I just pray it works. But at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up either.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am so confused. My RE originally told me we could start trying right away but when I called today she said I can't take any fertility meds till my HCG count is at ZERO. I go in on Monday for my blood test but that will be CD5 and I normally take my Fermara CD3 thru CD7. I am so scared she is going to make me skip this month?! Ahhhh, nooooO! I guess we shall see though!
And YES, we will continue to do our IUI's until we get pregnant again. Unfortunately we do not have the financial means to attempt IVF. Good news is, I can get pregnant with IUI's, now it's just staying pregnant. 
So have you taken Clomid in the past? Will they be doing any follicle scans to see if the Clomid is helping you??
Well, if we actually do "try" again this month it looks like we aren't too far off from each other. Since I am considered CD2 today. No matter what we will be trying WITH or WITHOUT fertility treatment :) 

Take care girly! Lets pray that APRIL IS OUR BFP MONTH!


----------



## brooke28

How far along were you? my hcg level dropped very very quickly after the bleeding started. so, I bet it will be zero by monday. Maybe they can improvise the treatment plan this month, since it will be slightly longer than a normal cycle. I sure hope so!!!
That is so crazy that our cycles are kinda in sync now...only 1 day apart. I think it is a sign...maybe we were just meant to have ur :bfp: together!!! :haha:

I haven't taken clomid in the past...so I am a little nervous. but kinda excited at the same time. I'm not doing follicle scans this month. But if I don't get pregnant, he will start doing them next month...but I am hoping there isn't a next month...wishful thinking!!!

We should be able to test aroun the same time this cycle....praying for april BFP's too!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I was only 5 weeks...felt way longer! I cannot believe how long this is taking...for how hard this flow is, I don't see an end any time soon. I have never bled this heavy in my life! Now I'm even more scared for this to happen again. Argh. I guess the good news is...I'm sure there won't be anything left by Monday! Ive never wanted a weekend to whiz by but I want this one too. Let's get this show on the road... I'm not gettin any younger lol!


----------



## brooke28

I know what you mean. Mine was pretty heavy the whole time. But it only took like 2-3 days for my levels to drop to zero. So I hope it does for you too. I think mine lasted about 10 days all together.

I know it's scary. I am still scared it will happen to me again too. I wanted to give up trying all together. But it will pass. Just stay positive...we WILL have our BFP'S next time, and we WILL have happy healthy babies!!!

Praying for us!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I know what you mean. Mine was pretty heavy the whole time. But it only took like 2-3 days for my levels to drop to zero. So I hope it does for you too. I think mine lasted about 10 days all together.
> 
> I know it's scary. I am still scared it will happen to me again too. I wanted to give up trying all together. But it will pass. Just stay positive...we WILL have our BFP'S next time, and we WILL have happy healthy babies!!!
> 
> Praying for us!!!

My HCG came back at 0. But they said "You have to wait till you get your next natural period and call us". So that means, we can not try this month. i wanna SCREAM! :growlmad: WHY? WHY? WHY did they lie to us when I asked them a week ago "When can we try again" and she replied "immediately after". Grrrrrr!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## brooke28

Maybe it is different with the fertility meds...Idk...but I would still try naturally.
I have heard of a lot of people conceiving within weeks after their mc before their next cycle. So that is crazy. Maybe you will be more fertile and trying naturally might work. It's worth a shot!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SO I don't do any charting or temping ... but I think I will start my BD'ing this week. I have never ovulated on my own before, but its worth a shot I guess. I'm so ready to jump aboard the TTC wagon!


----------



## brooke28

I have heard that you can be more fertile after a mc...so I think you have a pretty good shot!!!
Our cycles are kinda synced up this time...I am on cd 13 now and I started bd'ing yesterday...so I say go for it girl!!!!

I am having trouble with OPK's since I have NEVER had a positive before, I have no idea what a positive looks like...so I just started bd'ing anyway!!! :haha:

praying for our April :bfp:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

How you doing girlfriend??? I have a feeling this month is YOUR month!!!! WOO HOO!!!! Can't wait to hear the news :)

As for us, we only BD on Friday ... Things "down there" are still kinda sensitive. On Saturday, my uterus area ached the WHOLE day. Ugh. Today would be CD14, I think anyways. I really should do the deed tonight, but I am just not feeling it this month for some reason (maybe just my whacked out hormones). I know in my heart that it'll take some help from the doctors to get this party started. 

Anyhow, still keeping you in my thoughts!!!! If I could hand you a BFP I would :) Take care!


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> How you doing girlfriend??? I have a feeling this month is YOUR month!!!! WOO HOO!!!! Can't wait to hear the news :)
> 
> As for us, we only BD on Friday ... Things "down there" are still kinda sensitive. On Saturday, my uterus area ached the WHOLE day. Ugh. Today would be CD14, I think anyways. I really should do the deed tonight, but I am just not feeling it this month for some reason (maybe just my whacked out hormones). I know in my heart that it'll take some help from the doctors to get this party started.
> 
> Anyhow, still keeping you in my thoughts!!!! If I could hand you a BFP I would :) Take care!

Hey!!! I am doing good, how are you???
I am so glad you think so, it makes me feel better. I am such a pessimist, I always think I am out before the month begins:haha:

Well, I got my first ever positive opk yesterday on cd14:happydance:
I was really shocked, and wasn't even sure if it was positive because I have never had one!!! lol

The clomid has caused some pretty bad pains, and made me quite sensitive as well, so it is difficult to bd...but I am trying to rough it:haha: I started bd'ing on cd11, so maybe if I skip a day or so I might be ok. Also it made me the biggest bitty ever, so my hubby definitely stayed out of my path for a few days!!!:haha:

I hope you are doing better...I was quite sensitive for a while after my mc, and honestly I just wasn't in the mood either for a few weeks after. But just take your time and don't push it.

Have they said when they are going to get things rolling for you again??
Are you gonna try another IUI???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

So the hubby and I decided to take a small vacation, just a city away but still at least we are out of our house and daily routines. It's nice, although our lil munchkin has been quite a handful and grumpy pants. Oh well :) She makes up for it with these silly things she does!! She is growing up too fast :(

Anyhow, I managed to get in a little BDing this week...only twice but worth giving this month a shot I guess. I don't have ANY ovulation signs whatsoever. The likelihood is slim but don't want to count myself completely out. 

I am hoping that IF and WHEN my period starts next month I can get that ball rolling again. If I get it exactly 4 weeks from my miscarriage, that would put my AF around April 10th...then I would do an IUI around the 24thish of April. I am NOT excited to do all the injections again, but whatever it takes I will do! 

I will try getting in a couple more BDing sessions this week LOL, my hubby must be either on Cloud 9 or exhausted :) Because when we do IUI's you aren't allowed to have sex at certain times or you could affect the sperm count. 

Anyhow, I am assuming you are on the 2WW now. What date do you plan on testing?? You feel anything strange?? Do you feel when you ovulate?? I ALWAYS feel ovulation pain when I am on Fertility meds but I have never felt it off meds...so I bet I wont feel anything this month :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Oh I started peeing on OPK's last night...there is a line but I pee'd on 1 yesterday and 2 today ... ALL 3 look identical .... therefore I am almost positive I wont drop an egg this month. I think my PCOS is screwing up the test results. :( BOO!


----------



## brooke28

Hey!!! It is good that you got away for a while. I know just a little change in scenary can make ahuge difference. Especially since this TTC stuff is so stressful.

My little one has also been a grumpy pants for the past couple weeks. I guess it must be terrible two's!!! But i does make me so sad that she is growing up so fast...I feel like I just had her yesterday, and now she is gonna be 3 in October!!! Where does time go???

I am now 6-7 dpo now....and the only thing I am feeling right now is very sore boobs and I have been very exhausted. I had ovulation pains, which I never really felt either until this month, and they were quite painful!!!

After my miscarriage my period actually came sooner. I didn't ovulate after either. My period came exactly 25 days after my miscarriage, which was a relief, because I wanted to get thing rolling again. So, maybe you won't have that long to wait!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> Hey!!! It is good that you got away for a while. I know just a little change in scenary can make ahuge difference. Especially since this TTC stuff is so stressful.
> 
> My little one has also been a grumpy pants for the past couple weeks. I guess it must be terrible two's!!! But i does make me so sad that she is growing up so fast...I feel like I just had her yesterday, and now she is gonna be 3 in October!!! Where does time go???
> 
> I am now 6-7 dpo now....and the only thing I am feeling right now is very sore boobs and I have been very exhausted. I had ovulation pains, which I never really felt either until this month, and they were quite painful!!!
> 
> After my miscarriage my period actually came sooner. I didn't ovulate after either. My period came exactly 25 days after my miscarriage, which was a relief, because I wanted to get thing rolling again. So, maybe you won't have that long to wait!!!

Keep me posted when you test ... can't wait to hear about your :bfp: !!!! :happydance: !!!!


----------



## brooke28

well, I am having a very very bad and down day today.

I have had very bad sleep issues for years, and have always had to take sleep aids. But when I starting TTC I read that it can affect fertility so I stopped and opted for a more natural approach, and started taking Melatonin.

I thought since melatonin was all natural and naturally produced in your body that it wouldn't affect my TTC...but I was reading up on it last night, and found out that taking a melatonin supplement can inhibit ovulation and implantation.

I have been taking this all month!!!! I am so mad at myself for not checking into it further. Now I just feel like I have just screwed this whole month up!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> well, I am having a very very bad and down day today.
> 
> I have had very bad sleep issues for years, and have always had to take sleep aids. But when I starting TTC I read that it can affect fertility so I stopped and opted for a more natural approach, and started taking Melatonin.
> 
> I thought since melatonin was all natural and naturally produced in your body that it wouldn't affect my TTC...but I was reading up on it last night, and found out that taking a melatonin supplement can inhibit ovulation and implantation.
> 
> I have been taking this all month!!!! I am so mad at myself for not checking into it further. Now I just feel like I have just screwed this whole month up!!!!!

WOW! Ironic that you should say that because I have been taking unisom this whole month myself. My RE said it was ok though, so I don't know. I am really good about laying off any medicine but the sleep issue is big with me as well (ever since my mom died, I have sleep issues -- sorry TMI). Anyhow, I had a really bad migraine on our vacation so I ended up taking some AdvilPM, of course then I read the same thing you were talking about --it can totally screw up ovulation and is a HUGE NO NO. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

I would say don't stress too much about it ... cuz anything is possible!! What's done is done and you can't change it ... so just pray for good results -- I will pray too! 

I have to say this -- Isn't this amazing all these things we learn when trying to get pregnant?? Then we make sure the next month we are perfect and do no wrong. 
BUT then, an irresponsible person who drinks & smokes gets pregnant no problem at all...in fact she is probably downing some hennesey and smoking a cigarette while having sex and being impregnated LOL. Grrrr SO NOT FAIR. 

Anyhow girly, keep your chin up. I swear the internet is the devil...women 20 years ago were either pregnant or not pregnant -- they weren't googling everything like everyone does now. Times seemed much easier back then for sure!!!!

Good luck girl! THINK POSITIVELY!!!!


----------



## brooke28

HAHAHA....you just cracked me up...I definitely needed that for sure!!!

I am still trying to stay positive, but it's hard.

Then a sec ago I came across a website that said some doctors give IVF patients melatonin to make eggs more mature and increase chances of success...so who knows!!!!

I really really need to just stay away from google...I stress myself out!!!
I read everything imaginable and freak out...I am a nut case!!! :haha:

Maybe I need to try unisom...I just never ever sleep. I try so hard, but I just lay and toss and turn all night.

And it is so unfair...you hear about all these addicts and teenage girls getting pregnant so easily and most not even wanting a baby...having 45 possible baby daddy prospects!!! And then there are people like us, who try everything, do everything right, spend thousands of dollars, and go crazy, yet still can't get pregnant....it's insane!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

So have you tested yet??

I got food poisoning something feirce on Thursday!! Never yacked so much in my life! I have yet to be that sick with the little one all by myself. It was hard to take care of her and be yacking at the same time. Poor thing was so scared. Anyhow, 2 days later and I am able to peel myself out of bed (barely). 

Anyhow, I was thinking about you and for some reason I just have a feeling your prego! Let me know!!! I felt the same way about my SIL and she ended up getting a BFP like 3 days later. My prego radar is normally right on :)


----------



## brooke28

Your preggo radar is definitely right....I tested yesterday and got a :bfp:!!!!!!!!

I still didn't believe it so I tested again today, and still positive!!!

I am in shock, I never thought I would see this day. But I am still very scared at this point. Just don't want to get my hopes up just yet til I know everything is fine.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wahoooo!!! Congrats girly!!!! :wohoo:

So happy for you!!!! Keep me in the loop!!!!


----------



## brooke28

I definitely will....we still need to be buddies, because I know you will be jining me very very soon!!!! I just know it!!!

We are waiting to tell everyone until we go to the doctor and make sure my numbers are ok. Last time we told everyone immediately, and lost it days later...so we are going to be more cautious this time.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ya I don't blame you. I am going to do the EXACT same thing next time :thumbup:

Everything will be A-OKAY for you though !!!!! :happydance:

My body is playing jokes on me, I have no idea what's going on. My CM is all outta whack so I have no idea when AF will get here so I can TTC again!

Congrats on your :baby: :bfp: ..... Wishing you the BESTEST 9 months ever!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## brooke28

Thank you sooo much!!!
It will straighten out next month. 
do you have your IUI scheduled this month...or do you have to wait till AF comes??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have to wait till AF comes BOOOO!!! My guess is that she is going to appear in about 5-7 days. I HOPE!


----------



## brooke28

I hope so too...that way you can get back to TTC ASAP and get your :bfp: and we can be bump buddies!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I pray I get prego asap! Would love to be bump buddies :) :)


----------



## brooke28

I am still praying for you everyday!!!!
It will happen very soon...I know it!!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girlies just wanted to pop in OMFGGGGGGG Brooke AGHHHHHHHHHHH CONGRATS HUN xoxoxoxIm soooooo over the moon for you Awe such great news xoxox

PCOSMum~How are you doin??Hope your ok hun xoxoxox


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I am feeling quite down! I just want to start ttc again but my AF refuses to return since the miscarriage! I swear I am being punished for something :cry:


----------



## IrishGirl

Aweeeee hun im sooooooo sorry hun your going through this hun:(Massive hugs xoxox


----------



## brooke28

IrishGirl said:


> Hey girlies just wanted to pop in OMFGGGGGGG Brooke AGHHHHHHHHHHH CONGRATS HUN xoxoxoxIm soooooo over the moon for you Awe such great news xoxox
> 
> PCOSMum~How are you doin??Hope your ok hun xoxoxox

Thank you sooooo much!!!! I am excited...but very very nervous as well!!!

How are things going for you?


----------



## IrishGirl

Ye things are ok here.Im about 5~6dpo and had the strangest feeling ive never had in the whole 5 years of TTC.I had pinching/pulling weirds feelings on my left side which was also shooting down my left leg for about 3hours last night?!?!?!?!WTF lol im hoping its nothin bad:(It was gone when i got up thismorning?!?!?!LOL
Aweeee im soooo chuffed for you hun x x x x

PCOSMum~How are you holding up today hun???xoxoxox


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Just taking one day at a time. 

Because I am so absolutely desperate for AF to start I raced down to the grocery store yesterday and picked up a pack of HPT's ... I had to test one out to see if "maybe" that's why AF isn't here ... but NOPE it was as negative as they come. I wasn't really surprised. 

I am trying to decide when the right time is to call my doctor and ask him if there is something I can take to "jump start" my AF. They have done it in the past but just not after a miscarriage. 

I am part of the miscarriage forum and some ladies say it takes anywhere from 4-10 weeks ... waiting 10 for it to start is not an option to me. 

I can't believe it's already been 2 months since my last IUI ... meanwhile, my SIL is now pregnant, my cousin is pregnant, 3 of my friends are now pregnant ... and I sit here broken. :cry:

I'm not even praying to be pregnant anymore ... I am just praying that my AF comes so we can at least "try". [-o&lt;

I feel so lost, hurt and broken. Most woman could talk to their moms and get support, but my mom has passed away. I'm kinda alone when it comes to female support ... 

Ok, I am sorry to ramble. Sometimes, it just comes out and I don't even have to try :shrug:

Thanks girls for a listenin ear! Maybe one day I can jump apon the TTC train again ... someday. :coffee:


----------



## IrishGirl

Aweeee hunxoxoxoxMASSIVE MASSIVE HUGS:(Im sooooooooo very sorry your having to go through this:(You rant and vent whenever you want xoxoxoxoxYour really going through it.I would defo try ring your doc and see what he has to say xoxoxoxox


----------



## brooke28

I am so so sorry you are feeling this way, and that AF hasn't arrived yet.
Rant and ramble all you want, that's what we are here for.

I have no female support either, so I know how hard it is hun.
I will listen anytime. :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I am so so sorry you are feeling this way, and that AF hasn't arrived yet.
> Rant and ramble all you want, that's what we are here for.
> 
> I have no female support either, so I know how hard it is hun.
> I will listen anytime. :hugs:

Hey Brooke, Did you have your first appt yet??? How's everything going???


----------



## brooke28

I had my first appointment Tuesday. They didn't really do much of anything though...just bloodwork.
And my regular doctor wasn't there, he had someone new see me, so it was kind of strange. But I go back in 4 weeks for an ultrasound.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

That'll be exciting!! You will be able to see the baby(ies). :) Congrats again! :)


HEY had another question for you regarding your daughter ..... 

When did she start sleeping through the night??? Or does she sleep through the night??

Are you potty training her or is she potty trained???

When did you take away her pacifier?? Was it a super long time ago??

I just gotta poll people cuz my daughter is having issues with all of these. We have tried EVERYTHING!


----------



## brooke28

Sorry it has taken so long to respond...I have been very very sick!!!

My daughter pretty much sleeps through the night now...but she does wake up occasionally. She started about 3 months ago. It was a long long time getting her there.

As far as potty training, she absolutely refuses!!! I don't know what to do...she is terrified of the potty, won't even sit on it. I have tried everything!!! If I put her in underwear, she pees in them. If I let her go naked, she squats and pees like a dog..lol 
I am really really frustrated with it.

And the pacifier...my daughter's life support system!!! I think it will take a miracle to get that away from her. I have taken it away a few times, but it becomes so miserable, I give it back. Everyone tells me to not give in and she will be over it in a few days...but they are wrong...it gets worse.

I am pretty sure my daughter will go to school in diapers with a pacifier in her mouth!! :haha:

I feel better knowing your daughter is having issues with these things too. Everyone I know thinks I am horrible because their younger children are potty trained and haven't used a pacifier in over a year. But it has just been really difficult. I don't know if she is just stubborn or not ready.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Aww Brooke, Sorry you are feeling sick! I had the flu 3 weeks ago and then my daughter got sick 2 weeks ago ... and then she gave it back to me again. I think I have been sick since the middle of March. No fun, no fun. 

Sorry, had to ask all the questions about the kiddo, cuz somedays I just feel like I do everything wrong. 

We FINALLY took the pacifier away 6 days ago. Surprisingly it went VERY well. We tried it last month and it was TORTURE. I am now a firm believer that you take it away when they are ready. Since my daughter was sick and congested we decided we would try to take it away so she could breathe better out of her mouth. When she asked for it that night I told her that a fairy took it and that the fairy would bring her a baby doll the next day. Worked like a charm. Fast forward to last night and she is still asking for it but we just tell her .. "remember the fairy took it?" and she'll say "ya fairy took it, she no share" LOL.

Regarding sleep ... I dont think my daughter will ever sleep through the night. We have tried everything known to man! AHHHHHH.

You are so funny about the diapers! I guess what makes it so funny is that ... mine will go to school in diapers too! She does the EXACT same thing your daughter does ... pee's in panties and squats on floor with no panties. Grrrr. I hope that just clicks one day and viola she pee's in a pot! 

I really attribute all 3 of these things to "something she can actually control". I believe my daughter wont potty train or sleep through the night ... not because she isn't smart ... I think it's because she is TOO smart. She knows what she can do to push our buttons. Grrrr. Where's the child-lock on personal buttons?? teehee

Anyhow, about TTC, I am off the market for now. I received a huge blow from my fertility clinic yesterday. I have an orange size cyst on my right ovary. Doc said these things can take MONTHS to go away OR I could possibly lose my right ovary. I'm so scared now. I think I cried the whole day yesterday. I'm sick of these set-backs. 

I still hope we can keep in contact, I like chit-chattin with ya!!! Can't wait to see pics of your little brewing bean :) Hope you feel better!


----------



## brooke28

That is a good idea...maybe I need to try that as well. 

I think my daughter does the potty thing just because I want her to so bad. I think she is too smart as well. It seems like them more I try, the more she resists. I told my hubby the other night, this baby will be potty trained before her...lol
I have bought videos, books, the whole 9 yards, she is just not interested. So I have just given it a rest for now, and praying she will decide on her on.

The thing that helped her start sleeping through the night was when I bought her a "big girl" bed...she loves it!!! And I think she sleeps a lot better.

Oh my!!!! what are they going to do about the cyst???
I hope it doesn't make you wait too long.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

They put me on hormones to try to shrink the cyst (42 pills in 3 weeks). In the meantime, I just sit here in panic mode wondering if the cyst is growing or shrinking. I'm going to another doctor on Monday...gonna request another ultrasound just to see what it looks like a week later after meds.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

You still ok Brooke???? When is your scan????


----------



## brooke28

Hey...I just got on here to check on you!!!
I am still extremely sick...but ok.
They put me on some medicine to try to ease the nausea, but it hasn't helped much. And I have had trouble peeing...I know thats a little TMI...lol
I went to the ER a few nights ago, and they think I either have a cyst (which is why I am having side pain) or that my uterus is retroverted. But they never did a scan at the ER...which I thought was strange.

I have tried to get into the Dr. sooner...but they insist the 10th is the soonest they can see me and do a scan, so I guess we will see then.

So, how are you???
Any news from your Dr.???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm sorry you're so sick! I remember those days like yesterday...took me 16 weeks to get over it, then it returned in month 8 with a vengeance. And WOW, you have to wait a LONG time for your first scan!! I had mine at 6 weeks when I was prego with my daughter.
With my miscarriage I developed a corpus letuem cyst which apparently is normal with pregnancy. I still surprised they didn't do an ultrasound on you. My ER immediately did an ultrasound with my pregnancy. Grrrr.

I went to the doctor yesterday. They said my cyst was apprx 4.50cm..which is about the size of a lime. It was almost 7cm ... so at least it's coming down a little bit. BUT they put me on Birth Control pills for 3 more weeks. Ugh! I hate BCP with every ounce of my being. They are torture. Oh well, I am praying for June to be my month...but who really knows at this point. I know May is completely out though. 

So instead of dumping money into fertility treatment for 2 months, we decided to remodel our kitchen :) So for the next month we will be busying ourselves with that. :) I'm excited :) :)

Well, let me know how your scan goes on the 10th ... I wanna see pics!!!!!


----------



## brooke28

My sickness with my daughter lasted the whole 9 months...so I am praying this is gonna end sooner. With my daughter I pretty much lived in the hospital hooked up to IV's.

I was very shocked when they didn't do a scan. They acted like they were gnna do one, but never did. I was quite irritated.

That is great that your cyst has shrunk...but the bcp are horrible!!! But hopefully you will be back TTC very soon, and with a brand new kitchen!!!
We remodeled ours a few months ago....to try to keep our mind off ttc issues.

I will be sure to post pics as soon as I get my scan!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ya know, my friend had severe nausea with both her pregnancies. They gave her a zofran pump ... she just pushed a button and it would inject it right into her blood stream. After being severely dehydrated and not being able to eat she said this was a miracle device!!! Would your doctor order something like that??? I could NOT imagine being that sick...but I guess I was sick about 6 out of the 9 months ... but at least I had a reprieve!

So I will post a beautiful picture of our new kitchen in a month and you can post a baby picture .... those 2 so don't sound like equal enjoyment ... but hey, I gotta work with what I got! LOL.


----------



## brooke28

I actually had a patient when I was in nursing school with a zofran pump...but she was on chemo. I have seriously considered asking for one. The IV zofran works pretty well for me, but the pill form, not so much...so it's worth a try. Thanks for reminding me about it.

oh remodeling makes me super excited!!! We have lived in our house 3 years and I have remodeled so many times. I get tired of things, or get new ideas and remodel a whole room...lol 
It drives my husband crazy!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I just wanted to say ... the old saying "Terrible Two's" is soooo correct! OMG, I am treading water this week with her. 

Only good news to report ... I finally got her to pee on the potty! It's not all the time but since yesterday she has pee'd on the pot 3 times!! 

On a last note, like I said my friend was on a zofran pump ... if you have any questions, I can email her with them. Her first baby was a girl and when her 2nd pregnancy was JUST like her first she thought maybe she was having a girl again .... low and behold her 2nd baby is a girl. Maybe you are having another girl??? Oh and another thing, I just heard about a gender blood test you can have done at 11 weeks. It will give you the gender of the baby (with 99.9% accuracy). Anyhow, if you have any questions, just let me know and I will pass it along to her (Actually I can FB her and she is really fast at responding).

Have you tried phenergan?? I had MUCH better luck with the phenergan vs zofran when it came to morning sickness. Just a thought :) 

Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## brooke28

I just got done telling my sister-in-law the same thing!!!
The past few days I feel like I don't know this child anymore...she is out of control!!!
And no matter how many times she goes to time out, she just gets out and does the same thing again...ugh!!! How much longer til 3??? haha

WOW!!! YAY for your little girl!!! I would be happy if mine would just get near her's. She won't even sit on it. Did you try anything new to make her decide to go?? I am up for any advice possible!!!

I do have a few questions actually if you don't mind asking her...

-did insurance cover it, and if not, how much was the cost.
-was it painful? I read online that it left large painful knots under your skin and you had to change the site of it a lot.
-And was it difficult to use??


----------



## brooke28

oh, and I have tried phenergan with no success...I took it for months in my first pregnancy, and a few days with this one. Most of the time the meds come up before they have a chance to work...lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok she wrote me a little novel response :) Hope it answers some of your questions:

Blue cross blue shield covers it completely in Alabama but in az it was an 80/20 split till deductible was met. Usually a home health group will oversee the whole thing with instruction from ur dr. The general plan is that u change ur site every 3 days (more often if needed). It does leave knots that take a bit to heal and are genuinely uncomfortable and a pain in the ass.. The needle sticks aren't bad cuz it's a quick poke (and I hate needles) and the needle comes out leaving a plastic catheter in that delivers the meds. Since it's a subcutaneous delivery (in other words just puts mess into fatty tissue) that's why the knots form. My first time with (her daughter) I was on the pump for almost 11 weeks and they jump started it with a 72 hour iv to get me hydrated. I had lost 13 lbs and was about 9 weeks. They taught me how to stick myself and set everything up but I had to change my site every morning for that whole time cuz they had me do it in my thighs. I had to call in to the nurses every other day to check in and they mailed me supplies and meds. This time I lost 7 lbs and was at week 9 with 2 trips to the ER for fluids and my dr here in Alabama said screw it I could either go with the pump or get a picc line. Pump is much better! I have been on this time for over 15 weeks but should be coming off next week but this time this home health group comes to me every 3 days and does all my site changes! (much better if u can get it). They also are using my tummy for sites which had been much more tolerable though I wouldn't have been able to stick myself there. The nurses here told me that because u use ur leg muscles so much that's why I was having trouble the first time and needing to change the site so much. Anyways thats my story and I hope it helps answer some questions. The pumps aren't that bad but being preggo and sick and then having to be stuck every 3 days wears on u. Just have to remember why u need the pump and how important it is. Dehydration can trigger premature labor and if u don't get a handle on the nausea it can cause u to lose the baby. Best part is that no matter the weight loss or how ur body feels that baby takes what it needs and is fine. It truly is a parasite in that way so know the baby is ok and it's the momma that needs the help. I hope ur friend feels better and doesn't have to use a pump long. Both of my cases have been called excessive compared to most so she may only be on it a few weeks and good or on longer. Most are on a pump less than 8 weeks. If she has questions or I can help in any other way let me know. It was very scary the first time for me cuz I knew no one who had done this before. The group they used in phx was alere home health but they don't come to u every 3 days just kind of leave u other than phone calls. K I've written my novel on my phone so sorry it's a bit all over the place *hugs* 

Ok, that was her response ... :)


----------



## brooke28

Thank you so much!!! That answered a lot. Tell her I really appreciate it.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

P.S. -- My little munchkin has been peeing in the potty all day today. I am not doing anything different from what I have in the last year. It finally just "clicked". I did take her to the store to pick out her "pee pee in the potty" rewards. Once she pee'd in her potty, she immediately asked me for her new toy :) Not to mention, once she pee'd I was so overjoyed I danced, clapped, kissed and hugged her like crazy. Teehee!!! :)


----------



## brooke28

I am so happy for you!!!!

Is she wearing training pants or is she wearing her panties??

I think the training pants might be confusing my daughter...but if I put panties on, she pees in them.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have her in nothing from the waist down during the day. That way she can run to the potty herself and just go. She can't take her clothes off yet by herself (I think that's a blessing actually). But when we go to the store or put her to bed I put her in Pull-ups. I still tell her that she can't pee in them and to tell mommy if she has to go. She has yet to pee in them on accident.


----------



## brooke28

so, I had my scan today....and was very very shocked to see not 1, but 2 little babies!!!
I am in a little bit of shock right now. Never really saw this coming. But they did say it was probably the cause of my extreme nausea.

I will try to post pics soon. How are you doing??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> so, I had my scan today....and was very very shocked to see not 1, but 2 little babies!!!
> I am in a little bit of shock right now. Never really saw this coming. But they did say it was probably the cause of my extreme nausea.
> 
> I will try to post pics soon. How are you doing??

WOW NO WAY!!! POST PICS POST PICS!!!! CONGRATS!!!! :baby::baby:!!!!!


----------



## brooke28

my scanner isn't working...so I had to take pics of them with my phone, so they're not that great.
 



Attached Files:







twins 005.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2









twins 006.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2









twins 007.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wow, they look so big already!! I am so thrilled for you!!!!! (a smidgin jealous too!:haha:) Keep posting new ones as they come!!!

How's the nausea???


----------



## brooke28

when is your next appointment? Are you having any relief from the cyst?

The nausea is still absolutely horrible!!!! And because it is multiples, he said nothing would help...he wants me to wait til after the 14th week to discuss the zofran pump, to see if it eases off on its own.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I got my appt moved up to Friday! Really can't wait to find out what it looks like now!!! :) :)


----------



## brooke28

I really really hope you get good news...I'm praying!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

SOOOOO nervous about my appt today .... leaving my house in 18 minutes to drive over. EEeeekkkk!!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Cyst shrunk from 7cm to 1.5cm ... starting fertility drugs around 5/30!


----------



## brooke28

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so excited for you!!!
keep me updated...I can't wait!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Got off birth control pills yesterday :yipee:

Now I have to wait for the :witch: to arrive before heading to my fertility clinic. I really hope she comes on her own!


----------



## brooke28

I really hope so too...it should come within a week shouldn't it?

I think June is going to be a wonderful month for you!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Howdy buddy!!! :) How are you feeling??? Is the nausea getting any better?? 

Today while I was at the fertility clinic, a gal came in with Triplets. It made my heart skip a beat ... I'm really not sure I could do triplets (not that I really have much of a choice if it came down to it). 

I get to start my meds today, although I am very scared. I almost feel like a virgin to this it's been so long. I guess it will either work or it wont, right?! EEeek, still scared.


----------



## brooke28

HEY!!! I am a little better. The nausea is a day to day thing...some days it's bad, and others not so much. For the past few days I have had a horrible migraine, which has made the nausea pretty bad...but not as unbearable as before.

I always thought the idea of multiples was cute...but wasn't really sure (and am still not convinced:haha:) that I am cut out for the job!!! It actually kinda frightens me at times...although I feel very blessed to have them at the same time. 

I go back in a little over a week to have a scan to measure the length of my cervix. I am not really sure what to expect, and am a little scared. About 7 years ago I had to have surgery due to cancer cells. And as a result, when I was pregnant with my daughter I stared dilating early and went into pre-term labor many many times. But I am putting trust in God, and praying everything will be fine. It is just so hard not to worry. I am a BIG worrier anyway!!!

I am so excited for you!!! I know this has been a long wait for you, but I bet it will be worth it in the end. I have a good feeling that you will get that BFP in no time!!! I still pray for you daily, and I just know God has a wonderful plan for you!!!

Keep me updated evey step of the way...and I am here if you need me!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Have you gone back for your ultrasound yet???? I can't wait to see new pics and hear new news :) 

Today I went for my ultrasound, I have 3 follicles! Unfortunately, they are only 12mm, last time at this stage they were 18mm. Not sure what's going on, so I pray they grow. I have another appt on Thursday! Eek, so damn nervous!!!!!

Anyhow, post pics as soon as you can :)


----------



## brooke28

Hey!!! I go back Thursday for another ultrasound...I am excited and nervous. I just want everything to be okay.

3 follicles is great!!! Maybe your body is just getting used to everything again. I am sure they will grow just fine.

I will post new pics tomorrow with an update...be sure you do the same!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My 3 follies turned into 1 :cry:  .... they actually shrunk instead of growing. I am soooooo damn depressed. 

I also think the doctor is timing my IUI wrong. She has me scheduled for a CD15 IUI and I've never EVER had one passed CD14. Grrrrr. 

I do believe June is NOT my month.:cry:


----------



## brooke28

Oh no!!! Maybe you body has to get used to the hormones again, especially since being on bc for a few months. But 1 follicle can still work right?

Are you using a different doctor? I think cd15 seems late as well, when do you usually ovulate?

As for me, I had a pretty good apointment. Babies are growing quite well. They have heartrates of 167 and 154. And even though I had an incompetent cervix with my daughter, things seem to be ok so far with this pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









016.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OMGosh adorable!!! They look so BIG!!!! :) Awww congrats girl!


----------



## brooke28

Thank you!!

I have to vent my horrible situation to you. So I went to the doctor last week for an ear infection, and because I am pregnant, there wasn't many meds they could give me. So they wrote me an antibiotic, and assured me I would be okay in 2-3 days.
So, this whole week it seemed to be getting progressively worse, and I wake up this morning with my ear completely swollen shut, one side of my face was extremely swollen to the point I couldn't open my mouth, and my throat was nearly swollen together.
I go to the ER, and they determine that I have probably had a reaction to the meds, which actually didn't help at all, and as a result caused my infection to spread into my jaw, throat, and has caused some permanent hearing loss.
Then, the ER doctor writes me a new prescription, apparently without reviewing my chart, because when I went to get it, my pharmacist refused to fill it after finding out I was pregnant, because it could possibly cause major problems to the babies.
UGHHHH!!! I don't know how some of them get their medical license!!!

Sorry for the rant...lol
I am just in excruciating pain, and very aggravated at the moment, and needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## brooke28

Oh, and I forgot to add, that the whole reaction could have been avoided if the first doctor would have lokked at my drug allergies, as he gave me an antibiotic from the same family of drugs I am allergic to.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I too, think doctors are frickin idiots sometimes! They get paid A LOT of money and don't do a whole lot. Their job is to take care of people and there really should be NO margin of error in their profession (that's why they get paid a lot). Unforunately, doctors nowadays just suck. Everytime a doctor writes me a script, I have to reiterate that I am allergic to penicillin. When I had pneumonia, my doctor was writing me a script for pencillin till I was like "whoa buddy". 

Thank goodness the pharmacy caught that! Could you imagine if you took it?! Frickin idiot doctor!!!!

You POOOOOR thang .... hearing loss! THAT'S NUTS!!!!! I would be soooo pissed!!!!!

I hope it gets better soon ... and mental note: NEVER go back to that ER! I would file a complaint ASAP with the hospital!


----------



## brooke28

Thanks for listening to my rant...lol
I am also allergic to penicillin, which is horrible, because there are so many antibiotics you can have a reaction to if you are.
But I am without a doubt going to file a complaint...and thank goodness I had a pharmacist who had some sense!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Yesterday IUI was kindof a let down.

His numbers were 22 million with 40% motility ... my last IUI he had: 21.5 million with 75% motility. 

Ugh. Not feeling optimistic!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok my turn to rant!

My 2 year old has the WEIRDEST sleeping pattern. Is this normal??

I try to get her down by 8pm (but it ends up being 10pm not matter what I try). Then she wakes up EVERY 2 hours screaming for 10 minutes. NOTHING calms her down and she won't communicate cuz she is so worked up. This goes on from 10pm-6am. What the hell???? The hubby and I are exhausted and have no clue ... we've gone through the possibilities: teeth, nightmares etc... but she does it every night. Surely she can't be having nightmares or teeth issues every single night??? We've tried feeding her right before she goes to sleep and we've tried motrin before bed...neither help! Any idea's???


----------



## brooke28

hmmm...my daughter does the screaming things occasionally, but it doesn't happen every night.
I never have figured out what gets mine so worked up either. But when I mentioned my daughter's crazy sleep routine to my doctor a few months ago, she suggested a 1/2 tsp of benadryl at bedtime to help her from being so restless. It has helped a little bit. She still doesn't have the best sleep routine, but she isn't waking up as much as before.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Took her to the doctor ... they also say night terrors. I'm just not totally convinced, because it is every night. I think she has a fear of waking up alone and cries to make sure we are there. Now she is waking up every hour on the hour. So tiring!

Anyhow, I just wanna be prego, but I am sure that I am out this month. Just don't have "that" feeling! :(


----------



## brooke28

I feel your pain. My daughter has never slept well. I don't think I have had a good night of sleep in almost 3 years...and no one will keep her overnight, because of her sleep issues, it is very very tiring!!! If you find a solution, let me know, and I will do the same.

Don't give up hope yet...the month I conceived, I thought I was out too remember??? So anything is possible, just try to keep faith, and I will be praying!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I feel your pain. My daughter has never slept well. I don't think I have had a good night of sleep in almost 3 years...and no one will keep her overnight, because of her sleep issues, it is very very tiring!!! If you find a solution, let me know, and I will do the same.
> 
> Don't give up hope yet...the month I conceived, I thought I was out too remember??? So anything is possible, just try to keep faith, and I will be praying!!!

Thank you!! I really do hope so, I am so tired of being on this roller coaster of emotions. 

I'm feeling achey in both ovaries ... gosh I hope I don't have cysts. I wouldn't be surprised though. I'll probably be getting an ultrasound next week if I get a BFN anyways. 

Are you feeling any better??


----------



## brooke28

I am praying for your BFP, and no cysts!!!!

I am feeling some better. I regained some hearing in my left ear, but like they said, I still lost quite a bit of hearing that I probably won't get back. BUt thank God the horrible pain is gone.
And now that I am in 2nd trimester, I am feeling a lot better as well. Some of my energy is coming back, and I am not a walking zombie 99% of the time.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sad to report :bfn:

I'm going to see if I can get in tomorrow for a scan. My ovaries feel like ticking time bombs...OUCH!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I have an appt at 3:30 today to check out what is causing all this havoc.

Of course the first and only thing she suggests is...it is possible ectopic so we will definitely need to scan you! SAY WHAT?! Why can't she just say..."ya it's probably just a cyst". I mean really, I don't even have a positive prego test..what would make her jump to that conclusion??? Sheesh!


----------



## brooke28

I'm so sorry about the :bfn:
And also for the doctor's possible cause off your pain. I am praying so hard that it is nothing major, and definitely not an ectopic!!!!
Please update me ASAP!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

They ran a BETA on me today ... they will call me with the results tomorrow. I pray pray pray it comes back negative!!!

I also have a 3cm cyst on my right ovary ... peachy!

I'm out again for July! :cry:


----------



## brooke28

are they not going to let you do IUI for July because of the cyst?

I am praying beta is negative as well. I know the cyst is horrible news for you, but a cyst is definitely better than ectopic. I know the cyst is bad news, but try to think of it that way.

Have they mentioned how they are gonna treat the cyst this time.

I just want you to know I pray so hard for you everyday. And to keep your head up. God will answer all these prayers very soon. He just answers them on his time not ours. And that's not something we ever want to hear when we are going through a struggle in our life.



_For in this hope we were saved. But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what they already have? But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently._ Romans 8:24-25


_ Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours._ Mark 11:24


----------



## brooke28

I am just heart broken for you...I am in tears right now, because I know you have been through so much. Especially in the last year alone.

And I know you feel so weak and broken right now...but just know that you are such a strong person. 

This year I know has taken a toll on you menally and physically...and you still carry on and have so much faith and courage and strength. And I look up to you for that. There are not many that could say the same. Honestly, I would have lst it a long time ago.


Just keep the faith, and keep praying. And I will do the same. This IS going to happen for you...I KNOW it!!! God blessed you with a beautiful daughter already, and he WILL bless you again!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Wow, you made my day!! Thank you, seriously, a whole hearted THANK YOU!! 

I wish I felt strong ... I feel pretty beatin down ... like an old broom against a ragged rug. Maybe God knows I need a break...some room to take a deep breath.

My AF started today, I'm assuming thats good news (my doctor still hasn't called with the BETA result). I suspect if I'm bleeding that is a good sign. She did tell me yesterday, that they want to put me on birth control ..AGAIN. I hate that, I wish I could just pray it away. I really hate the ups & downs of hormones. It really takes a toll on my body. I feel like I'm 40 years old, all achey, sore and tired. Life shouldn't be like this. 

I hope July will bring some solace ... I just want to go to sleep and wake up when I'm good and pregnant :) ---although I wouldn't mind surpassing the morning sickness stage :)

I really hope you are doing better!! Can't wait to see more pics :)


----------



## brooke28

You are very strong. I think sometimes we just get so down and feel so defeated that we sometimes forget how strong we are. I have been there so many times.
And TTC sucks!!! Especially when you have problems. It makes you feel so betrayed by your own body.

And it isn't fair at all. My husband has a cousin who is 25 years old, pregnant for the 6th time, when she doesn't even take care of or want her other 5 children. Yet it is so easy for her. I remember telling my husband "Gosh, she don't even want this baby, and all she has to do is just thinks about sex, and bam!! she's pregnant. Then there is us, who desperately want a baby so bad, and I have to fill myself full of hormones, and do everything possible, and still don't get pregnant!!!" It is just crap!!!

And boo on BC....that stinks!!! Maybe we can pray really really hard. and that cyst will disappear!! And AF starting sounds like a good sign. Does it usually start on it's own??

And I sure hope July lets you relax a bit. All those hormones can make you feel like you're losing it. So maybe a break will be good.

I am definitely looking forward to July. We are leaving for vacation next week, and I am on cloud 9!!! We haven't had a big vacation since before my daughter was born. So this has been a long time coming!!!


----------



## brooke28

Hey...sorry I have been MIA for the past week. We decided to take a little vacation to the beach to get away and relax, since we have 2 babies coming, and probably won't get to take one for a while. My daughter absolutely loved the ocean. We took her once before, but she was too little to remember, so this time was so much fun with her.
How have you been???

I went back to the doctor a few days ago. Eveything seemed to be fine at the appointment, but then they called me unexpectedly yesterday to tell me that the babies had tested positive for spina bifida. I have been a wreck ever since, but trying to have faith that everything will be okay. I have to call back monday to schedule an appointment with a specialist, and see where we go from here.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> Hey...sorry I have been MIA for the past week. We decided to take a little vacation to the beach to get away and relax, since we have 2 babies coming, and probably won't get to take one for a while. My daughter absolutely loved the ocean. We took her once before, but she was too little to remember, so this time was so much fun with her.
> How have you been???
> 
> I went back to the doctor a few days ago. Eveything seemed to be fine at the appointment, but then they called me unexpectedly yesterday to tell me that the babies had tested positive for spina bifida. I have been a wreck ever since, but trying to have faith that everything will be okay. I have to call back monday to schedule an appointment with a specialist, and see where we go from here.

1st--OMGosh, I am so sorry about the news from the doctor!:hugs: I hope this can provide you some hope -- during my sisters 2nd pregnancy they diagnosed him with Spina Bifida through blood work & ultrasound. She was around 14 weeks or so prego. I remember her calling me crying, and I went to her house. She questioned if she should terminate the pregnancy or not. She was obviously super attached to the baby but just was so shocked by the news. Anyhow, we sat down together and watched the ultrasound video the doc office gave to her, and she pointed out where the hole in the babies back was. She was just a mess. Needless to say, 2 weeks later she decided that she was going to go on with the pregnancy. She gave birth to a PERFECTLY HEALTHY baby boy!!!! I have no idea how they diagnosed the baby 2 different ways and yet, he was as healthy as can be .. NO spina bifida at all!!!! 

Even if it turns out the babies are born with Spina Bifida, there are SOO many things that can be done. Of course, we (the family) researched it like no end when my sister was given the news. It really all depends on how "bad" the case is. I AM GOING TO PRAY FOR YOU AND YOUR LIL ONES!!! SERIOUSLY...I WILL PRAY HARD!! :hugs:

2nd--Where did you go on your vacation?? We are thinking about driving over to California either the end of this month or next month. 

I have an appointment July 20th to check on that cyst. I know it's not gone as of now, because the pain is pretty brutal. I'm kindof scared that it has grown because the pain is increasing. I just hate the ups and downs every month. It's so much different then when we were trying to conceive our daughter ... I never had these cysts and the meds didn't really bug me as much as they do now. I guess it's because I'm old now. I am actually getting a little hestitant on the whole baby front because each passing month makes me that much older ... The age is really showing in the quality and depletion of my follicles. Scary. 

Anyhow, I will be praying for you. I go to church tomorrow and I will make it a point to pray there too!! Try to keep your chin up -- I'm always here if you wanna chat!! :hugs:


----------



## brooke28

Thank you so much for sharing that about your sister. It puts my mind at ease a bit. I know God can perform miracles, so I am just keeping faith in prayer that everything will be fine. They scheduled me for a pretty extensive ultrasound in about 3 weeks, and asked me if I wanted an amniocentisis, but I have already decided against it because with twins there is a double chance of miscarriage. Me and my husband sat down last night and decided that no matter what we will go on with the pregnancy, because it took us so long to get here, and we already love these babies so much.

We went to Myrtle Beach on vacation. It is really beautiful there!!! I would absolutely love to go to California....but since I live in Virginia, it would be quite a long trip. But maybe one day.

I'm so sorry things are so tough for you. I hate to hear about another cyst, but maybe by your appointment it will have shrunk. There is power in prayer...so just keep the faith, and I will be praying so hard that things turn around for you soon. Don't give up just yet!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

> Me and my husband sat down last night and decided that no matter what we will go on with the pregnancy, because it took us so long to get here, and we already love these babies so much.

I am so happy you made that decision. I would be the EXACT same way. I also believe that the babies deserve it too :) Plus nothing is ever certain until the babies are born! 

I keep looking at the ultrasound pic you have up ... always makes me smile! How precious they are!!!! They are going to be so blessed!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:yipee: No more birth control pills!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## brooke28

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Sorry I have not posted in a while. We have spent the whole week remodeling our house...so much fun....NOT!!! But I am glad that things will hopefully all be done before these babies get here, it will be one less thing I have to worry about. But it has been really exhausting and quite hectic!!!

So, when is the next IUI??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I first have to start my period ... hopefully that'll start in the next 2 days (crossing every finger and toe). Then on CD3 I will hopefully go in for an ultrasound to make sure everything looks ok. In the past I have had my IUI's around CD14-CD17 ... so my guess would be somewhere around Aug 4th-7th'ish. That's assuming everything goes well and the follicles grow as they should.

They switched up my medicine this time around, so I am really nervous as to what dose I will be injecting. A girl using the same meds had 9 follicles ... WHOA! I would LOVE lots of follicles but 9 is a little more than what I am comfortable with...I'd be STOKED with 3 or 4. 

Regarding the remodel, we just finished doing our kitchen a few weeks ago. Remodeling is sooooo draining! What all did you guys do??? Since we bought our house in May 2010 we replaced all the carpet, put in a bunch of tile, remodeled the kitchen, redid the front landscaping, painted and put in fans. SOOOO much work in a little amount of time. Plus kindof expensive when paying for fertility stuff too. But that's what happens when you buy a used house, I guess. It's all worth it when it's done. 

I can't believe you are almost half way through the pregnancy! Where is time going. I feel so behind. :( Hopefully I can be prego soon ... hopefully!!!!!

Hope you are doing well!! Let me know how your gender scan goes ... can't wait to find out what your having!!! When is your scan BTW?


----------



## brooke28

The new medicine sounds really promising!!! I have a feeling that this time will definitely be a success for you...and I am definitely praying hard!!!

So far, we just replaced our kitchen cabinets and countertops, ripped up all the carpet and replaced with hardwood (This has been a 6 month long process, but we have all of it done except one room), new tile, vanity, and toilet in our bathroom, all new lighting and chandeliers, replaced all the doors, painted the whole house (and now due to some drywall work neededin our bathroom we have to repaint), and we are hoping to add a larger walk-in closet in the master bedroom...we have a decent sized closet, but I swear, my husband is like a woman when it comes to clothes, and he is a major pack rat, so we definitely need more closet space. And finally, I have to paint the babies room, once we find out the genders, and decorate it as well...shewwww it never ends!!!
When we bought this house, I never would have imagined we would put this much work into it...but I am just ready to have it all back together again. I am a major clean freak, so living in the middle of a construction zone is driving me crazy!!!

I can't believe I am almost halfway through either...but I am definitely feeling it. I think my butt and hips have spread to the size of Texas :haha: I am just one of those people that seems to get pregnant all over. And with these twins, I know I am gonna be a beached whale before too long. Everytime my husband passes by me he says "WOW!!! You really are getting big all of a sudden!!" I finally had to tell him it was definitely not a compliment anymore after the 10th time!!! lol

I go for my scan on August 10th. I am very very nervous about it. They called the other day and said it would be an hour long scan, which shocked me. But as long as they check the babies out thoroughly is all that matters. Plus, with a scan that long, hopefuly we wil get some good pics, and definitely find out the genders.

Keep me posted on how things go this cycle...I am eager to see how this new medicine will work. If it works as well for you as it did the other woman, you might be headed down the path of multipes with me!!! :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

> I can't believe I am almost halfway through either...but I am definitely feeling it. I think my butt and hips have spread to the size of Texas

That is EXACTLY what happened to me when I was prego with my daughter. In fact, no joke, I busted the seam on 2 pairs of my pants .... it busted right at my butt crack! It happened at work ... talk about embarassing!

You should post bump pics!!!!!! I will if I ever get to that point. I post a few pics here and there in my journal (mostly of my daughter and fertility crap). 

So I started my meds on Monday ... I will take these pills until Friday and then I move onto injections. Normally, the injections don't bother me, but this month I really would rather not do them. I was SOOO bruised up last time and I just dread that. Not to mention, I am so scared for my ultrasound on Monday. What if I only have 1 follicle?! It's so discouraging knowing that the meds didn't do their job. My doc put me on a pretty low dose of injectables, so I really am expecting the worst. I'd even consider skipping the IUI if there is only 1 follie because apparently I can't get pregnant with just one (considering this has happened twice and BFN). 

Well hope you are feeling ok!!!! :) Do you have the babies rooms set up????


----------



## brooke28

That is so funny because I put on my favorite pair of pants the other day, and the seam at the hips started to bust...and me being the hormonal mess I am, just started crying!!! haha

I really need to post some bump pics. I have really slacked this time around. With my daughter I took pictures like crazy...this time just seems to be going so fast, and maybe because I am so busy this time, I haven't got around to it...but I will try to get some up later today.

We haven't got that babies room completely done yet. We have it cleaned out completely, and put new floors in there, but as far as decorating, I don't have any of it done. I was trying to wait forthe gender scan, so I can pick a theme.

Try to stay positive this time around. Maybe the new meds will work wonders and you will have tons of follies!!!! Have you started the menopur yet? I was wondering how you have done on it, or if you hae had different symptoms.

I am keeping my fingers crossed, and praying hard for wonderful results this time!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I will be keepin my eyes peeled for a pic :winkwink:

So what are your plans if the babies are different sexes .. ie: one is a boy and one is a girl??? It'd be super cute to paint one wall pink and one blue. Awwwww can't wait to see another u/s pic :baby::baby: 

I start the Menopur on Friday. YUCK! I've never tried the FSH & LH before so I am wondering if there will be side effects or not. Should be interesting.


----------



## brooke28

Here is te belly pic you have been waiting for....20 weeks

That is a really good idea if I have both sexes!!! paint the wall behind boy's crib blue and wall behind girl's crib pink...I love it!!!

I have been so drained with the rest of these house renovations, that I haven't had time to sit down and think of ideas...but I need to get my butt in gear!!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







belly 023.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OMG .... your tummy is so stinkin cute!!!!!!!!!! You definitely have popped!!!! Awwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## brooke28

Thank you...it all of a sudden just popped. Sadly, I am about the same size I was when I gave birth to my daughter, and I am only halfway there!!! I have a feeling I will be ginormous!!!!!! lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> Thank you...it all of a sudden just popped. Sadly, I am about the same size I was when I gave birth to my daughter, and I am only halfway there!!! I have a feeling I will be ginormous!!!!!! lol

I couldn't wait for my tummy to pop with my daughter ... it felt like FOREVER!!!


----------



## brooke28

That's how I was with my daughter. I stayed so sick the whole time, I felt like I was never gonna get a baby bump!!! I think I was almost 7 months...it drove me crazy!!!

This time I am glad to pop kinda early so I can finally stop getting all those weird "is she pregnant or is she fat?" looks :haha: 
the only scary part is thinking of how big I will be in the end...very scary thought!!! lol
I think I will probably be a preggosaurus rex!!! :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I go for my ultrasound tomorrow at 11am ... I don't feel any action in the ovaries so I am pretty sure that there are no follicles of good size. 

I think they want to see follies around 12-18mm at CD10, I really really really want at least 3 follicles. 

My last IUI, I had 3 follies around 12mm but only 1 grew...so now I am hoping for 3 that are around 14mm that way I can be pretty certain they will mature. 

I just have this sick feeling that there wont be any OR she will have my injecting all next week (which is MORE money for no guarentee's)


----------



## brooke28

sorry I haven't replied...I have been in the hospital all weekend for dehydration and kidney stones...ugh!!!!

But on a brighter note, they did an u/s at the hospital and they are almost 100% that baby A is a boy!!! They couldn't see baby B, because it is laying funny.

Praying everything went well and you have a ton of great follies!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Woohoo for :blue:

Big BOOOOO for dehydration and kidney stones ... good grief, you poor thang!!! You just can't get a break!! First nausea non-stop and now this. Hang in there!!!!!! :flower: :hugs:

My scan went pretty good, I have 2 dominant follies. Here's hoping they continue to grow. I have another appt on Wednesday, now I just worry they wont grow. They didn't give me any additional meds to take so now I am relying 100% on my body to do what it's suppose to do...I don't put much trust into my body. :nope:


----------



## brooke28

Thought I'd drop in and see how you are. 

I am finally starting to feel some better. I have passed 2 kidney stones so far, and I am really really hoping that is all of them!!! When people say it is worse than childbirth, they aren't kidding...and I had an unmedicated birth!!! haha

I am also in the process of changing doctors. I just wasn't happy with the care they were giving me anymore. They were sooo good when I had my daughter, but it seems as the practice grew, and they introduced new doctors into the practice, the care went down the drain. BUt I saw a new doctor Wednesday, and I really think I am going to like him a lot. He deals with a lot of high risk pregnancies, and he really gives one on one time to me and actually listens, whereas my other doctors were in and out as fast as possible.

My new doctor also told me something interesting that I had never heard before. When he saw that I had PCOS, he said that it usually occurs in women that are heavier, but when leaner women have it, it is more aggressive. I thought that was interesting.

So, I am gonna quit boring you with my rambling and whining :haha:
Just wanted to make sure things were going well with you


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

That is soooo nuts ... could you get more bad luck?? Nausea then ear issues then kidney stones .... good grief!!!!!

My husband had kidney stones a few weeks ago ... he said it was HELL!

About doctors, I KNOW THIS ALL TO WELL ... I am so sick of crappy doctors!! I have totally had it with my family physician and fertility clinic. In fact, I already found a new Family physician and fertility clinic. I'm not giving them one more of my pennies!! I'm glad you found someone else ... you deserve it ... after all YOU are paying THEM! :)

About PCOS, that was the weird thing with myself, I do not carry the normal traits of a PCOS person. I do not have extra hair, i'm not obese (I weigh 128--I could lose a few lbs) the only thing that looks bad is my ovaries and blood work (although 7 months ago even my blood work looked normal). I wonder what is more aggressive when it comes to PCOS? The cysts??? Cuz man, I have them ALLLLLLLLL the time!

Lastly, you never bother me silly!! I like hearing from you!!! :) 

As you may have seen in other threads ... I have 2 beautiful follies and my husband produced Superman Sperm today! I am so proud of him and his vitamins he took!!!
21.6 million washed sperm ... which 90% were perfect! Last time he was only at 40%!!!! WAHOOOOEY!!! So, ya, I will be testing daily. LOL!


----------



## brooke28

I am so excited for you!!!! I think this month is gonna be it for you!! :happydance:
90% is awesome...he definitely deserves a pat on the back :haha:

I will have to ask him more about it. But I don't have the characteristics either, no hair, I am 118 lbs., and nobody else in my family has it that I know of. My mom suffered with pretty extreme endometriosis though. All he said was with lean PCOS (what he called it) usually causes more ferility issues, and sometimes don't respond as well to the usual fertility treatments. I keep cysts all the time too...so I bet they are more aggressive.

Praying for you!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'd give a finger to be 118 lbs, I was looking at my fertility paperwork and I was 116lbs back in 2006. Ugh, I don't know what happened to me. I'm not eating differently, but I really need to be exercising more. I will be committed after baby #2 ... or when I finally give up on baby #2. 

Thank you for the prayers! Keep me updated on your munchkins!!! ;)


----------



## brooke28

Actually 118 is a lot more than what I weighed before my daughter. When me and my husband got married I was barely 100 lbs. it makes me sad :(
My wedding dress was a size 0!!!! I probably couldn't fit one leg in it now :haha:

It used to be so easy to stay small, but as I've got older it has gotten harder. Probably because I don't exercise nearly enough. I used to be a gymnast, so I was used to 4-6 hours of extreme fitness everyday. I could eat what I wanted and never gain a pound. Now I look at food and can feel my hips spreading!!! :haha:

How are you feeling so far??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Sounds like we are VERY similar except I'm fat now and your not :)

When I graduated High School I weighed about 95 pounds (I'm about 5'6). When I got married, my dress was a size 0 too!!!! But I weighed about 105 on my wedding day. Ever since then the weight has creeped on me. I guess I should be thankful I'm only 128 now considering I don't excersize except for running after the munchkin. 

WOW a gymnast - that's frickin awesome!!! Bet you got some serious muscle tone. 

As for how I'm feeling ... tired, tired, tired. This progesterone that i take twice a day is killa! I feel like the walking dead. Both my sides are hurting me (I hate to sound like a broken record here) but I'm assuming it's because cysts are forming. I'm always right for the most part, so I guarentee I will be sitting next month out due to cysts. Ugh. 

Gosh golly, I got about 8 hours of sleep last night and took a 2 hour nap this afternoon and I still feel like crap. So tired. I hope it's all for a good cause!! 

Hope you are doing well!! :)


----------



## brooke28

You are definitely not fat at all!!! I am just 5'0 so 118 is not that small for me...especially since I have gained this ginormous belly :haha:
And the muscle tone has all turned to jello now!!! lol
It has been about 7 years since I gave up the gymnastics.

And progesterone is a bummer!!! It made me like a zombie literally, I could barely force myself to get out of bed!!! How long do you have to take it?

And stay positive...you have lots of prayers being sent your way!!!


----------



## brooke28

I haven't had a chance to post pics yet...but we are having a boy and girl!!!! We are so exxcited!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I haven't had a chance to post pics yet...but we are having a boy and girl!!!! We are so exxcited!!!

Awww the best of both worlds ... congratulations!!! That made me say "awwwww" out loud. I'm so happy for you. 

Keep me updated, I said a prayer for you tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## brooke28

Sorry I was so short earlier, I have been so busy today....my munchkin is in one of those moods, and I have about lost it. She wants me to do EVERYTHING for her. I don't know if maybe she is sensing that the babies are coming or if it's just a phase, but she literally wants me to carry her everywhere, she doesn't want to walk on her own. The strange thing is, usually she wants nothing to do with me, she clings to her daddy.

I didn't get any good pictures from the u/s...just the butt shots. But the most amazing thing is there was no sign of spina bifida at all....praise God!!!! And everything seemed right on track as far as growth and weight. The only thing is that they told me I need to slow down a bit, due to my history of preterm labor with my daughter. They said it was a lot harder to stop with twins because of the weight of 2. So, I am trying to take it easy, although it is quite difficult for me, as I am one of those people who can't sit still!!! :haha:
I have major OCD and drive my husband up the wall cleaning non-stop. And add nesting on top of it....ugh!!! I will probably go insane trying to relax!!! lol

Thanks so much for the prayers...I am still praying for you too....hope everything is going good with you!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:yipee::yipee: Praise GOD!! :yipee::yipee:

I can't tell you how happy I am for you. Even my hubby knows your journey because I share stories ... he even said "Thank God". :winkwink: 

Butt pics are just fine as long as you got 2 healthy munchkins!!!!:thumbup:

As for your daughter, it's probably a combination of both. My kiddo CONSTANTLY wants me to carry her too! Thankfully she's a tiny 24lb munchkin but she still feels heavy to me. She's having severe seperation anxiety when she goes to bed, so I have had to sleep in her room with her. I think we are going to buy her a new bedroom set this weekend. Maybe she'll feel like a big girl and not so clingy ... :shrug:

Well, I hope everything continues to go GREEEAT for you!!!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls just taught id pop in and say hello:)Just got my laptop back up and running today yayyyyyyy.Ive been using my phone and i couldnt look up all my subscribed threads.So glad to be back on here properly.Ive alot of reading to catch up on.
Brooke~OMGGGGGGGG Twins oh hun im sooooooooo over the moon for you:)You must be soooooo excited.

Pcos~Oh hun im so so so very sorry for your loss in Feb hun:( massive Massive Hugs x x xSending you tonnes of baby dust and Lucky Irish Dust:) x x x x

Ok have to go catch of on you guys:)


----------



## brooke28

Thank you so much...I know there has been s many prayers going up for them, and I just praise God that he answers prayers and performs miracles!!! After I heard that news, I couldn't have cared less whatthe genders were...just happy to have healthy babies!!!

My daughter is 30 lbs. but gosh, even that feels like a ton sometimes!!! lol
She has never really had a seperation anxiety problem until recently. She was always so independent, which I guess is why it is so shocking now. She is like a little leech now, everything she does, mommy has to do too!! But I am trying not to complain about it too much, because when the babies come, I know I won't be able to sit down ith her and play and have as much one on one time with her. So maybe this is her way of making sure she gets it now...although it is exhausting at times!!! haha

I think the big girl bedroom set is a good idea. That is the only thing my daughter isn't clingy about is bedtime. We bought her a new bedroom set and a small tv for her dvd's for Christmas, and she sleeps in there by herself every night. Actually that is when she started sleeping pretty sound through the night...with the exception of the occasional night terror.

IrishGirl- You do have so so soooo much to catch up on!!! As I am sure I have a lot to catch up on with you as well. I see you are expecting....CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Wow girls ive just read through the whole thread lol.

Pcos~OMG girl you have been through the mill.All your cysts you must have been in soo much pain:(Then that stupid nurse saying they were going to scan you for suspected etopic?!?!?!after all you were through.God love you hun.Heres hoping your 2ww brings you SUPER news:)Actually i know it will:)Have everything crossed for you:)

Brooke~You too have been through an awfull awfull lot:(.Cant believe you were that nausiated:(Then the kidney stones omg,How are you feeling now.Im soooo soooo glad you have a healthy Boy and Girl YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY.How exciting for you to have 1 of each:).My Gosh reading back through the whole thread im praying you feel much better now.Oh by the way i LOOOOOOOOOVEEE your Bump Pic.You look amazing hun:)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:bfn: ... period came 3 days early. OMG, I'm so hurt. :cry:


----------



## IrishGirl

OMG hun im soooosooooooo sorry hun.Thats very strange.Its defo Af???Did you test anyway hun??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IrishGirl said:


> OMG hun im soooosooooooo sorry hun.Thats very strange.Its defo Af???Did you test anyway hun??

Yes I've tested every day ... stark white BFN, then after lunch went potty .. and whammo, there she was. 

I have a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. This hurts so bad.:cry:


----------



## IrishGirl

Awe hun:(My heart is breaking for you.Im soooooo praying it stops.I just find it very strange shes here 3 days early!!!!Especially with your IUI!!


----------



## brooke28

NO!!!! I am seriously so heartbroken for you!!!
Everything just seemed so promising this time...I am shocked!!

Prayers still coming your way hun....and BIG :hugs:
Maybe the new fertility clinic will have some new insight and plans that will be just hat you've needed all along.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thank you girly ... I literally cried my eyes out for 2 days. My period is HORRIBLE today. Geeezzzzz!!!! 

I have an appt with my RE tomorrow at 10:15, she wants to "talk" probably because I told them to copy my medical records cuz I'm finding a new doctor. Tomorrow should be VERYYYYYY interesting to say the least!!!!

How is your papaya's doing ?? :)


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls:)

Brooke~How are you feeling hun???Hope alls great with you:)

Pcos~Im sooooooo sorry af is being a BIOTCH grrrrrrrrrrrr.Hoping your appt goes great hun:)Cant wait to hear what they have to sayxoxox


----------



## brooke28

I just cracked up at the papaya's!!! :haha:
They are doing okay. Getting bigger by the day and breaking my back!!! I am already starting to get to the mmiserable stage where I am achy, feel huge, and can't breathe. I literally have to sit upright in bed to sleep. They are pushing on my stomach. So everything I eat, literally comes right back up. And did I mention I am now peeing on myself like a little old lady that needs depends?? I peed all over myself in the grocery store 2 days ago without even knowing it. I thought my water broke!!! :haha:
I don't mean to complain. I definitely feel so very blessed, and they are definitely worth every bit of it.

I am so so very sorry about your period. I know it has to be so frustrating and painful.
Everything seemed to be so perfect this month. I honestly think the clinic had to have screwed something up timing wise or something. And it is a shame that it has taken you telling them that you are leaving for them to finally give you the attention, care, and respect you should have been getting all along!!! It just makes my blood boil that you have invested so much money in them, and in return they haven't invested their time into you...it is ridiculous!!!

I hope things go good today and you give them a piece of your mind. They need to realize that you are not just dollar signs, but a living, breathing, and feeling person who demands their care!!!


----------



## brooke28

How are things with you IrsishGirl??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Had my appt today. My ovaries have NEVER looked so great!! No cysts, no residual ANYTHING.

This is exactly what I needed after this HORRIBLE week!!

Decided to go ahead with IUI this month! I'm such a flip-flopper. She doubled my medications and had a quick serious chat about multiples. She said the risk is at about 60% with twins. We both agreed that it would be okay. 

SOOOOooooOOOOOooo ... I could be possibly having my IUI Sunday 8/28! I started my meds today!!!!


----------



## brooke28

WOOOOHOOOO!!! So glad the appointment went so great, and YAY for wonderful ovaries!!! I know that with PCOS that is like music to your ears!!! :haha:

I have a feeling you just might be jumping on the multiples wagon with me very very soon!!! 

I am just so overjoyed for you I can hardly contain myself!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Giiiiirl, I was peeing myself with my daughter. I was like 34 weeks prego when I went grocery shopping and all of a sudden my whole leg went warm. Dude, I looked down and my pants were soaked. I thought FOR SURE my water broke so I drove to the hospital ... imagine my embarrassment when they told me "No, that wasn't your water hunny, you just pee'd yourself" UGhhhhhhhhhhHH!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Going for my CD12 final follicle scan tomorrow!! I'm so nervous!! It doesn't help that I'm totally sick too ... but oh well ... the show must go on!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Today was a TOTAL disappointment. It's been awhile since I have bawled like that. :( I have another appt tomorrow.


UPDATE: 8/29/2011 ... ultrasound revealed 30 mature follicles :shock:

We are doing IVF! :shock:


----------



## brooke28

OH WOW!!!!
Girl, I never in my wildest dreams would have expected 30 mature follicles!!!! I would have loved to have saw your face when you saw it!!!

So, what are the IVF plans??? This is so your cycle!!! And I am predicting triplets...maybe more!!!! :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

No no no no triplets ... I would need a tummy tuck if that happened!!!

Egg retrieval is Thursday!!!!


----------



## brooke28

HAHAHAHA!!! I am pretty sure I will need one when this is all said and done. I am already stretched to the max. Just touching my belly is getting painful...it's misery!!! And I have 11-13 weeks left!!!

I am so so so excited for you!!!!!!!!! I have been reading up on your journal, and geez the past few days have been a roller coaster for you!!! Well, I have been praying for you to have a lot of great follies...looks like they were answered!!! :haha: Now I will have to pray for some wonderful embryos and a successful transfer!!!

Can't wait to hear great news!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I have been reading up on your journal, and geez the past few days have been a roller coaster for you!!! Well, I have been praying for you to have a lot of great follies...looks like they were answered!!! :haha: Now I will have to pray for some wonderful embryos and a successful transfer!!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear great news!!!

Ya it's hard to condense all of the events that have transpired in the last 3 days. It went from IUI to IVF in the matter of hours! NUTS! 

That's why I'm scared of multiples ... my body is gonna be trashed and I'm really scared of C-sections. But, I will be taking a huge risk ... oh well ... hopefully it will be worth it!


----------



## brooke28

C-section terrifies me as well...but I am trying to come to terms with it, because the little girl will likely not turn because they are already so crammed in there!!! I honestly don't know how women carry more than 2 and survive. I have 2, and my body is slowly breaking down. My left hip now pops out of place when I walk, and sleeping comfortably is now out of the question!!! But I guess my body is not really built for multiples. I am barely 5 ft. tall, and have a very short torso. My husband cracks up at me daily, he says I am more round than I am tall :haha:

I can't believe everything is happening so fast, and turned around so fast for you. This has definitely been a crazy cycle for you, and I am sure you will be rewarded with your long anticipated :bfp:

Have you started the progesterone oil injections yet?? I have a friend who had to do those, and she said that if you warm them up a little beforehand, they aren't as painful. And that they look a lot scarier than what they are.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hey how are the Egg plants doing??? Any recent ultrasounds???

Today I found out on Day 4 past retrieval we have 5 beatiful embryo's still going strong. Hopefully they will be frozen tomorrow and waiting for my fluffy uterus next month. lol.


----------



## brooke28

Well, no new ultrasounds of the eggplants. But I think I get to schedule my 4d ultrasound next visit, so that makes me super excited!!! I go every 2 weeks now, and it mkes me realize how fast this is all going by, and how much stuff I need to get done before they arrive!!! But this week I think I have got to the EXTREME exhaustion phase. I literally feel like a zombie 24/7.

I am sooooooo happy to hear about the 5 beautiful embryos!!!! :happydance:
how soon do they expect to do the transfer??


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Just found out yesterday that my transfer date is scheduled for November 1st. I was SOOOO bummed to find out that I am SOOO far away. You'll probably have your twins by then!! They are making me get on birth control pills ... YUK! This is just a never ending road of disappointment.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

:dance: Happy 28 weeks ... Holy cow are you getting close!!!!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## brooke28

Oh gosh!!! It is neverending for you!!! :hugs:

Why are they waiting so long for the transfer??? And what's the purpose of the birth control pills???

Sorry it has been so long. My computer has been down and I just got it back today. And I have been so exhausted and worthless lately!!! If it wasn't for my husband, nothing would be done around here. But on a brighter note we almost have the nursery complete!!! :happydance: I will post some pics as soon as it's done!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

HOLY COW....Happy squash!!! How fitting for the month of October!!!!


----------



## brooke28

HAHA!!! I didn't even notice...It is very fitting!!!

So, how are you???


----------



## brooke28

So, today has been one of those incredibly horrible days, and I feel like I need a rant. Sorry in advance :haha:

Maybe I am just hormonal and sensitive, but people have become so incredibly rude!!!
I had to go to the doctor for some routine bloodwork, and usually it is the same lab tech everytime, who is super nice, but this time there was a new girl. She was glancing at my chart and said "You're having twins??" which I in turn replied yes to. Then she continued to read the chart and said "Oh, but they're not real though?" I was in such shock all I could say was "Excuse me?" and she said "I see you had fertility issues, so tecnically they aren't real twins, they are a result of fertility treatment." I was just at a loss for words. How do you even begin to respond to something like that? So, all I could think of was "Yes, I have fertility issues. But considering these are living, breathing, babies. I think it is safe to say they are 'real' babies."
Now, I am not one bit shy about the fact that I took fertility drugs or have PCOS. If asked in the right way, I would be more than happy to share my story with anyone. But the way she asked just boiled my blood. Like my babies were artificial. Or because they weren't conceived naturally that it made them any different from any other child born!!!

Like I said, maybe I am just being sensitive. But to me she was just plain ignorant!!!

Sorry for ranting, it has irritated me, and since none of my other family or friends have had fertility problems, they just don't understand how hurtful that was to me.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

WOW -- that chick had some balls! 

I think you handled that 110% better than I would have!! I'm not so sure I would have been as calm. And heaven forbid if my husband was there .... he would have ate that chick for lunch. 

I'm glad you stood up to her. I would consider putting in a complaint because no-one should feel like their babies are any different than anyone elses. 

OMGosh, if anyone said that about my daughter not being made the "real" way ... Holy sh*t, I may go postal!!! 

SOOOOOO sorry you had to go through that, totally not cool!!!! 

On another note, you are going to be holding those little munchkins REAL soon!!! I hope you still stay in contact!!! :)


----------



## brooke28

I think I was so calm because I was in shock!!!
My husband missed that appointment, or I am sure he would have probably knocked her head off :haha: he was outraged when I told him.

Everything seems to be going good for the little munchkins. At 30 weeks I am already measuring 36 weeks. So although they are pushing for me to go to 38-39 weeks, because of my small frame he is not expecting me to go anymore than a few more weeks.

I will definitely keep in touch...I have thought about starting a parenting journal if I can keep track once they are here. And I definitely want to hear about your future little baby or babies.


----------



## brooke28

I haven't been on here or posted in so long I thought I would give a little update on the bambinos.

I have had a lot of braxton hicks this time around, but last Monday they seemed to be a little more intense, and being the worrier that I am, I decided to go get checked out. When I got to the hospital, I was shocked to find out I was in full blown labor!!! I was dilated 2, and they said they could literally feel baby a's head. Everything went wild from there...they gave me steroids for the babies lungs, and decided to start magnesium (AKA...the drug from HELL!!!!!). The magnesium made me feel like I was literally being microwaved from the inside out, and you lose almost all muscle function. So, it is like being paralyzed and trapped in your own body, but you can't move, speak, or do anything about it. You even lose part of your vision. It was a nightmare!!!

Then, my doctor came back in Tuesday morning, and all the efforts to stop the labor was failing. I had then dilated 3 almost 4, and my ffn test came back positive. At this point my doctor flipped...he ordered ultrasounds to check positions, weight, and check lungs of babies...and was planning a c-section for that night as soon as the steroids had time to take effect. He also decided to drug me with a higher dose of magnesium (which later ended up almost fatal, as my levels reached a dangerous level. And I ended up in a coma state for 48 hours). 

But luckily, they have got it stopped for now. And I was finally able to come home yesterday on strict bed rest. But I have been warned that I will most likely deliver within the next week. 

Sorry to go on and on. I have been meaning to cach up on your journal to see how things are going wih you and your FET...I can't wait to see how it is going!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OMG Brooke! How frickin scary!!!!!! PLEASE keep me updated!!!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

It's been a week since your last post!!! Any babies yet?????


----------



## brooke28

So much has happened in the past week...it has been so scary and crazy!!!

I went to my appointment Tuesday hoping to have a really cool 4-D ultrasound, but the ultrasound revealed that my baby girl has IUGR and is only half the size of my little boy. She is measuring a 27-28 weeker and is a little over 2 lbs., whereas my little boy is 3 lbs. 14 oz. and right on target. 

Everyone in the office went nuts and sent me over to the hospital, where the plans were I was going to be monitored while they prepared to air lift me to a bigger hospital that has a better NICU, where they would ultimately induce me. But not everything went as planned. Upon arriving at the hospital, I started having horrible contractions again, and they said I couldn't be transported while contracting. I was given the horrible Magnesium Sulfate again, and a specialist from the larger hospital reviewed my ultrasounds. He said my daughter was in the 8th percentile in growth and needed to be delivered, but could be delivered at the hospital I was already at since I had already had steroid injections.

Here is where it gets tricky. There are 3 doctors in the practice. While 2 of them agreed all intervention to stop labor should be stopped and wanted to induce me. One of them refused to induce unless her growth was in the 5th percentile or below. And apparently all of them have to agree in order to do an early induction. So, here I sit on hospital bedrest...still pregnant and still very worried and miserable!!! They did however agree to stop anymore medical intervention in preventing labor other than the bedrest. So if I continue to dilate on my own, they will let me deliver.

So, the plan right now is to keep me here until I deliver. They are keeping me on monitors constantly, and doing ultrasounds every 10 days to keep an eye on the IUGR. Meanwhile I am going absolutely batty being here. I am not even allowed up to use the bathroom. After going 5 days without showering (I had bed baths, but it's not the same lol) I had a complete breakdown, and the doctor I guess felt sorry for me and allowed me to shower.

No babies yet...but I pray they come soon. Otherwise they might need to move me to the mental ward :haha:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

You poor thang! See that's what worries me so much with twins! Everyone is hoping that I get pregnant with multiples but what they don't realize is all the risks that come with multiples. 

My daughter was diagnosed with IUGR when I was 29 weeks. My daughter was going to induce me at 35 weeks but my ultrasound at 34 weeks showed a huge growth spurt. Well, come to find out the ultrasound tech TOTALLY measured her wrong because at my 35th week ultrasound she dropped significantly. My OB decided to do monitoring twice a week instead of inducing. I was so damn scared. She said if I didn't feel her kick every single hour to race to the hospital. I was a mental case for 3 weeks!

My gosh, I will pray for you and babies!!! I hope they bounce out happy and healthy and wont have to stay in the NICU very long!!!!


----------



## brooke28

Thank you!! It has just been so stressful.
I thought with my twins being fraternal, that I wouldn't have to worry so much, but I was wrong. Although twin to twin transfusion is something that occurs in identicals that share a placenta, when I met with the perinatologist he seems to think that where my body is small and really not designed for multiples, their placentas have fused together, causing in a sense a form of twin to twin transfusion.

That is what happened to me. Last week the tech that did the ultrasound in the hospital was a new tech, who obviously was clueless and had both babies measuring almost 4 lbs.
Then I go for my 4-d and find out they were way off!!! The perinatolgist even ordered his own ultrasound, which showed the IUGR too.

I met with the NICU doctor yesterday. And he seems to think the only problems they will face will be digestive issues and trouble feeding. So I hope and pray he is right.

I see your FET is soon...how exciting!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Any new updates on the babies??? How are you feeling???

We are 1 week from FET, super nervous, scared and definitely anxious!


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girlies:)

Im soooooooo excited to hear some news on the babies:)xoxCant wait.Hope your doing great!!!!!!

PCOSmum~Wow that flew in hun:)You must be sooooooo excited.I have a great feeling for you:).So how many are you going to transfer hun???


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ummmm you're killing me with anticipation ... are the babies here???????


----------



## brooke28

Sorry...I have been back and forth to the doctor so much I never have time to update.

Well, according to the scan today, my little girl is still over a pound less than my little boy. So, they are sending my to a specialist about 4 hours away on Monday to try to determine what to do. Or try to identify the problem. That is if I make it until Monday. I am still dilated 3, and when I was checked today my water is bulging outside my cervix.

So tomorrow is your big day....excited?????


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok checking back in with you again!! HAPPY 35 weeks ... if you havent had the little muffins yet!!!! 

Let me know how things are!!


----------



## brooke28

I went to the specialist yesterday, and they determined that the cause of the IUGR in the little girl is being caused by calcification of the placenta. But they are unsure why it is calcifying...in fact he said he had never seen the pattern of calcification that her placenta has. 

So, because this can restrict bloodflow, oxygen, and nutrients, he has decided it is in her best interest to deliver by next week if labor hasn't started naturally. I go back to my doctor Thursday to schedule my induction...so I am super excited!!!

I also want to say congrats twin mama!!! Praying you get to see that bfp soon!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Whatcha think???
 



Attached Files:







Dark test.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Whatcha think???

:happydance::happydance::happydance:YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I AM DEFINITELY THINKING TWINS!!!!!:baby::baby:
I saw on your journal you were testing today, so I couldn't wait to get home and check. The anticipation was killing me!!!

No one is more deserving of this than you. And I know this makes all the struggles you have been through the past year seem worthwhile. I am in tears right now I am so happy for you!!:hugs:

Well, if my water doesn't break before, my induction is scheduled for Thursday:happydance:
So, I am ending my twin journey, as you are starting yours. Now it is your turn to complain, rant, and whine about all the misery you are in to me, that no one else will understand :haha:


----------



## brooke28

I have been MIA for a while...but just wanted to tell you the twins are here!!! My water broke Thursday morning 11/11/11...how is that for a birthday??? lol
I barely made it to the hospital before delivering them. Crazy delivery...I will have to fill you in later.

Me and the little boy got to come home today, but my little girl was very small at 3 lbs. 13 oz. and is still in the NICU. I will post pics ASAP!!!

And congrats...I love the :bfp: in your siggy!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> I have been MIA for a while...but just wanted to tell you the twins are here!!! My water broke Thursday morning 11/11/11...how is that for a birthday??? lol
> I barely made it to the hospital before delivering them. Crazy delivery...I will have to fill you in later.
> 
> Me and the little boy got to come home today, but my little girl was very small at 3 lbs. 13 oz. and is still in the NICU. I will post pics ASAP!!!
> 
> And congrats...I love the :bfp: in your siggy!!!

I WANNA SEEEEEEEE!!!! POST ASAP!!!!!!! CONGRATS GIRL OMG CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> brooke28 said:
> 
> 
> I have been MIA for a while...but just wanted to tell you the twins are here!!! My water broke Thursday morning 11/11/11...how is that for a birthday??? lol
> I barely made it to the hospital before delivering them. Crazy delivery...I will have to fill you in later.
> 
> Me and the little boy got to come home today, but my little girl was very small at 3 lbs. 13 oz. and is still in the NICU. I will post pics ASAP!!!
> 
> And congrats...I love the :bfp: in your siggy!!!
> 
> I WANNA SEEEEEEEE!!!! POST ASAP!!!!!!! CONGRATS GIRL OMG CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Baby Elijah and Baby Emmy
 



Attached Files:







373883_2122007417099_1453245483_31719260_859952168_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









380383_2121904534527_1453245483_31719191_1801530397_n.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

OMG I'm gonna cry ... they are so precious!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## brooke28

Thank you so much!!! They are precious and a true blessing!!!

What is the update...do we know how many munchkins you have snuggled away?? lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

brooke28 said:


> Thank you so much!!! They are precious and a true blessing!!!
> 
> What is the update...do we know how many munchkins you have snuggled away?? lol

Just had blood work ... 15dpo = 238


----------



## IrishGirl

OMGGGGGGGGGG girls!!!!!Im all teared up here to come on and see ch fab news!!!

Brooke~OMG!!!!Massive Congrats hun.They are sooooooooo precious and adorable <3 :)How are you feeling hun????

Pcos~WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!Massive Congrats on you BFP hun!!!Im sooooooo over the moon for you both.Can hear how many are snuggled in there :)xoxox


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IrishGirl said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGG girls!!!!!Im all teared up here to come on and see ch fab news!!!
> 
> Brooke~OMG!!!!Massive Congrats hun.They are sooooooooo precious and adorable <3 :)How are you feeling hun????
> 
> Pcos~WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!Massive Congrats on you BFP hun!!!Im sooooooo over the moon for you both.Can hear how many are snuggled in there :)xoxox

Thank you Thank you!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

So how long does Emmy have to stay at the hospital??

I keep looking at your picture of them ... they are so precious!


----------



## brooke28

> Brooke~OMG!!!!Massive Congrats hun.They are sooooooooo precious and adorable <3 How are you feeling hun????

Thank you so much!! I am feeling a little rough, my birth was a little traumatic. But other than that I just feel so incredibly blessed.

How is your pregnancy going?



> So how long does Emmy have to stay at the hospital??
> 
> I keep looking at your picture of them ... they are so precious!

Right now the doctor's are saying it is up to her and how well she eats and gains weight. 

Because of the problems with her placenta, she was born with almost no body fat. (Her little legs are just wrinkles of skin, because there is no fat in them.) So she has a very hard time maintaining her body temperature and eating, because she just tires out so easily. And 2 days ago she had some setbacks and had to have a feeding tube inserted and be put in an isolette to keep her temp up.

My heart is absolutely breaking without her home though:cry:. And Elijah is having a really hard time without her. He has to be swaddled so tight, and have something against his right side to be soothed. Plus she is at a hospital a little over an hour away, so going everyday, especially with 2 at home is out of the question. But I am praying so so hard she comes home very soon.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hey how are the babes?? 

Did Miss Emmy get to come home yet??


----------



## brooke28

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Hey how are the babes??
> 
> Did Miss Emmy get to come home yet??

Yes, she got to come home on Thanksgiving!!! It really did make the day even better.

They are doing really really well. I'm not gonna lie, it is hectic (hence, why I have not been on in days) but they are so worth it. I told my husband I would rather them be here and keep me up all night, than for them to be in the NICU away from me.

And Elijah sleeps sooo much better with Emmy home. They snuggle right up with each other it's precious!

And how are you?? I need to catch up desperatey


----------

